# Improvements to the Protection Plan



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I received an e-mail from DIRECTV today, stating that effective May 16,2013, the price / fee of the Protection Plan will increase $2. That will make it $7.99.

The e-mail went on to state that two new benefits have been added to the plan.

1. Equipment upgrade every two years at no additional cost beyond the monthly charge.

2. Unintentional and Accidental Damage from Handling ( ADH ) of the DIRECTV System.

This offer requires a renewed 24 month agreement. 

I was curious if anyone else on here received this e-mail recently.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

A 24 month renewed agreement for the new equipment or you are stuck with the protection plan for another 24 months?

In the past, you could cancel the protection plan anytime you wanted but if you received anything from the plan you could be charged for it (like a service call) if you did.

A "free equipment upgrade" every two years is no deal. You can generally get DirecTV to do this for free just to lock you in for another 2 years.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, I got the same email and was not happy with the increase. I may consider dropping the protection plan. I'm also curious what kind of equipment upgrade it would be? We currently have 2 HD DVRs and are happy with those. We don't want a whole home DVR. What else could they upgrade?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think there is anything. I don't think the upgrade would be something like replacing an HR21 with a 24. It's upgrading class, receiver to DVR, DVR to genie, sd to HD etc.

If it were within the same class I'd have it just to get an hr44.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Yes, I got the same email and was not happy with the increase. I may consider dropping the protection plan. I'm also curious what kind of equipment upgrade it would be? We currently have 2 HD DVRs and are happy with those. We don't want a whole home DVR. What else could they upgrade?


That was the question I had as well. I've got three HR20's, an HR22, and an HR21 just died and I received an HR23 to replace that (hooking that one up tonight).

Does this mean I may be able to upgrade my HR20's to HR24s? Given the fact in the past they cannot guarantee on a 'dead receiver replacement', for instance, that you will get a particular model, just an HR2x, what would the 'equipment upgrade' clause mean to someone who only has HD DVRs right now?


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

just fyi, and this has been posted here before, DirecTV's definition of an upgrade is not what you would typically think. It basically means replacing your receiver with another type. Going from a HD DVR to a DVR could be considered an upgrade if that is what the customer wants. Also for those saying they are going to cancel the pplan you had to of had it for 1yr or be subject to a 10.00 early disconnect fee. The advantages of having it are plenty why not keep it?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Why not keep it?

A 33% increase and Its $96/year now. 

Compare it to your monthly bill for a year. Look at the % and decide if the insurance is worth it.

Compare to AAA road service, your car insurance, your homeowners insurance and life insurance.
What is the % you pay vs. the risk and value.

Each person will have their own view.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Each person will have their own view.
[/quote]

I suppose I'm ahead of the game. 192 months without the plan and had my first $49.00 service call for a bad LNB last month.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had this for some time (I think we piloted in Texas??). I can tell you that my first "2yr upgrade" was "upgrading" my H24 to an HR21. Needless to say the HR21 is not the speediest thing on the planet, but the H24 was initially free and now the HR21 was free so I didnt really complain too much. Plus its in the bedroom where it is used more as 2 more tuners to record than anything else.

Either way, that is the kind of upgrade one can expect.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

So I decided to downgrade my package in order to help offset the protection plan increase and the package increase from earlier in the year. I called to make sure downgrading my package would not affect my $10.00 for 24 months (free HD) credit. The customer service rep said that a downgrade would affect it but that she could give me an additional $10.00 credit for six months. I suppose I can look at it as my "equipment upgrade". I very rarely get any goodies like this from DirecTV so I'm glad I made the call.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the PP and I received the email. At the moment, I'm not too upset because the other day I called CS to see if there was anything they could to to lower my bill ........It pays to be NICE and FRIENDLY because not only did she give me a 30 dollar credit on my current bill coming up, but she gave me 13 dollars off the next six months.......With that I cannot complain at all. 

I do know if anything every happened to my 2 HR24's and they replaced them with an HR21, I'd just die because I hate the HR21's with a red hot purple pink passion.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We have been told that policy is now that hr24 is replaced with hr24. Going from an h24 to a DVR does not offer such protections, or he did it before the policy change. This is assuming that the reports of the change are correct.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Would a HR24 for a 4 year old HR22 be considered an upgrade I wonder??


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

usnret said:


> Would a HR24 for a 4 year old HR22 be considered an upgrade I wonder??


No (well I mean you could tell them to upgrade your HR22 to another HD-DVR but you would very possibly and most likely get an HR21, HR22, HR23 etc).

An HR34 or HR44 for an HR22 would be considered an upgrade through the new Protection Plan.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

NR4P said:


> Why not keep it?
> 
> A 33% increase and Its $96/year now.
> 
> ...


going to keep it, price increase is less then the cost of a single drink that I order when I am out to dinner, way less then the cost of a soda when I take the kids to a show or I upsize a meal from a local McChoke and Puke fast food restaurant.

Beside it is way less the 4th price increase in a little under a year for the sewer bill, it is averaging about 19 percent each quarter.

Have used the PP a number of times over the last 9 years for bad lnb's, squirrel chewed wiring, wind damage, replacement of a couple of dead dvr's (owned). Use my auto insurance less over the same time period and pay a heck of lot more for it.

But as mentioned, personal choice


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Got the e-mail too, but mine said that because I've had the PP for less than a year, that they would give me a $2 credit each month for 12 months, keeping the price at $5.99 for a year.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Never quite understood the PP in the first place! I've never had it and probably never will but I just had an HR23 go out a few weeks ago. They sent me a replacement for I think $19 cost on my part. I just can't see wasting $8 a month for something that may only happen every few years. Now, if the $8 a month could guarantee my wife would get all her recordings back that would be worth it, just so I don't get all the grief for something I had nothing to do with! Lol.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I am going to call today to try and get a free Genie. If they say "no", I will just drop the protection plan. I was on the fence at $6 per month but won't keep it at $8.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

lgb0250 said:


> Never quite understood the PP in the first place! I've never had it and probably never will but I just had an HR23 go out a few weeks ago. They sent me a replacement for I think $19 cost on my part. I just can't see wasting $8 a month for something that may only happen every few years. Now, if the $8 a month could guarantee my wife would get all her recordings back that would be worth it, just so I don't get all the grief for something I had nothing to do with! Lol.


First time I had Directv - for about six years - I can't tell you how many times the PP saved me more than I spent on it. Between equipment - the early days of HD & DVRs - and dish realignments/issues (on the roof of a three story house with limited access) it was a worthy investment. Not for everybody though.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Volatility said:


> The advantages of having it are plenty why not keep it?


Because the low risk of something going wrong, and the low cost to replace something if it does, is not worth the high monthly fee.

To compare, the risk of my cell phone getting wet, screen shattering after being dropped, getting lost, getting stolen etc, is much higher than something catastrophic with Directv. The replacement cost is also much higher than with Directv. However, Directv is charging as much or more than my cell phone insurance.

The above only applies to those who lease, I understand those who own their DVRs have other considerations.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

at almost $200 for 2 years, calling it a "free upgrade" is a little disingenuous. You're basically subsidizing the upgrade over a 2 year period, with some extra insurance added in.

Now, if D* added some kind of upgrade guarantee (like every HR2x --> HR24), it might be worth it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

It says to call on or after May 16th for equipment upgrade so it looks like they'll be getting a couple of extra dollars from me. Grrrr.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Yes, I got the same email and was not happy with the increase. I may consider dropping the protection plan. I'm also curious what kind of equipment upgrade it would be? We currently have 2 HD DVRs and are happy with those. We don't want a whole home DVR. What else could they upgrade?


You dont have to get whole home to get a HR34 or 44. I dont have whole home but love the 34. Is there a reason you are not interested in a 5 tuner 1tb hdd HD DVR?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Captain Spaulding said:


> So I decided to downgrade my package in order to help offset the protection plan increase and the package increase from earlier in the year. I called to make sure downgrading my package would not affect my $10.00 for 24 months (free HD) credit. *The customer service rep said that a downgrade would affect it *but that she could give me an additional $10.00 credit for six months. I suppose I can look at it as my "equipment upgrade". I very rarely get any goodies like this from DirecTV so I'm glad I made the call.


I thought this was a credit they were giving for being setup on autopay. I didnt think it had anything to do with the programming package anyone had.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

JBv said:


> No (well I mean you could tell them to upgrade your HR22 to another HD-DVR but you would very possibly and most likely get an HR21, HR22, HR23 etc).
> 
> *An HR34 or HR44 for an HR22 would be considered an upgrade through the new Protection Plan.*


So are they ready to offer multiple HR34/44's yet then?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

hancox said:


> at almost $200 for 2 years, calling it a "free upgrade" is a little disingenuous. You're basically subsidizing the upgrade over a 2 year period, with some extra insurance added in.
> 
> Now, if D* added some kind of upgrade guarantee (like every HR2x --> HR24), it might be worth it.


Not everyone feels this way. People like myself who have owned equipment still like having the comfort of knowing when our owned equipment fails, it will be swapped with owned equipment.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

So then, I should be able to upgrade my hr34 to an hr44??


----------



## p4594spa (Jul 20, 2006)

I haven't gotten the protection plan. Recently the H22 in one of the son's bedroom died. They came out replaced it for free. They also gave me the service visit for $25. I can't see how the buy protection plan helps me at $96/year.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

joshjr said:


> Not everyone feels this way. People like myself who have owned equipment still like having the comfort of knowing when our owned equipment fails, it will be swapped with owned equipment.


Owned equipment is increasingly rare, and you're right. If I had a significant "owned" roster, the plan would be a no-brainer, especially if out-of-contract.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

usnret said:


> So then, I should be able to upgrade my hr34 to an hr44??


That's not an upgrade.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

It just isn't worth it to me. Just look at the math.

I've had at least one leased receiver since Feb, 2007.

In that time I've had to have a leased receiver replaced twice. Both times I was of course charged the $19.95 shipping fee. So it has cost me a total of roughly $40 in just over 6 years. Under $7 a year.

If I had been paying for the protection plan over that same period I would be out hundreds of dollars.

In fact I would think you would have to have an awful lot of problems for the PP to pay off over the long haul. If I was having those kind of consistent problems to where paying nearly $75 a year (about to become nearly $100 a year) represented a savings over several years I would not be with DirecTV any longer.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

p4594spa said:


> I haven't gotten the protection plan. Recently the H22 in one of the son's bedroom died. They came out replaced it for free. They also gave me the service visit for $25. I can't see how the buy protection plan helps me at $96/year.


I had Directv for a long time without ever having a problem or having the PP. First time I called the CSR said "Oh I see you've been with us a long time. I'm going to waive the service call charges." which was great. A couple of months later I had to have them out again (this after never needing them) and the charge was going to be $60 or something along that line. But the CSR said if I signed up for the PP they'd waive the charge as long as I kept the PP for a year. Figured what the hey, it's only going to cost me 10 bucks or so for the year. Since then I've had lightning strike and take out a DVR, bad LMB and one time I was just hating the sound of the disc drive in an older DVR and they came out and replaced it.

I think the more advanced this stuff is getting the more likely problems arise. Back when everyone just had one receiver and a dish not much. Multiple networked DVR's with spinning HD's in them? Maybe.

So while you can get a break it's not guaranteed. I'm not hip on the price raise but I'll probably keep it. So far since I've had the PP it has paid for itself.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

crawdad62 said:


> I had Directv for a long time without ever having a problem or having the PP. First time I called the CSR said "Oh I see you've been with us a long time. I'm going to waive the service call charges." which was great. A couple of months later I had to have them out again (this after never needing them) and the charge was *going to be $60 *or something along that line. But the CSR said if I signed up for the PP they'd waive the charge as long as I kept the PP for a year. Figured what the hey, it's only going to cost me 10 bucks or so for the year. Since then I've had lightning strike and take out a DVR, bad LMB and one time I was just hating the sound of the disc drive in an older DVR and they came out and replaced it.
> 
> I think the more advanced this stuff is getting the more likely problems arise. Back when everyone just had one receiver and a dish not much. Multiple networked DVR's with spinning HD's in them? Maybe.
> 
> So while you can get a break it's not guaranteed. I'm not hip on the price raise but I'll probably keep it. So far since I've had the PP it has paid for itself.


 Service calls are 49.95, not 60.00 or something.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

If the HR44 is not an upgrade to the HR34, then whats the difference? If there isn't any, why bother bringing out the 44?
Just wondering.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DirecTV is known to give out "freebies" at the end of one's contract to make you commit for another two years. I wonder if this will change with the "new" PP. and if it does change, how are they going to retain customers who decide they want to leave…


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

usnret said:


> If the HR44 is not an upgrade to the HR34, then whats the difference? If there isn't any, why bother bringing out the 44?
> Just wondering.


The HR44 is smaller, cheaper to manufacture, and has a faster processor. While you or I may consider those features an "upgrade" to the HR34, to DirecTV it may simply be two form factors for the same unit (i.e. a Genie Whole Home Media Center). Historically, DirecTV has never distinguished between the HR20, HR21, HR23 or HR24, despite the various models having different size drives, different processors, different input electronics and, in the case of the HR20, built-in OTA tuners. There is no reason to expect that they will treat the HR34/44 differently.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

usnret said:


> So then, I should be able to upgrade my hr34 to an hr44??


I called during lunch today and was pretty much told you would call and they would say okay we see that you have an upgrade available for a free receiver and ask if you want that to be a SD receiver, HD receiver, SD DVR, HD DVR, TiVo, Client, Genie, etc. I thinki one problem you would have is that they told me today they can't order you a HR34 or HR44 if you have one active on the account. Not sure how it would work in this case. I envision it looking like this, you can deactivate the HR34 and they give you a free Genie and you would have a chance of another HR34 being sent as both qualify as a Genie.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

studechip said:


> That's not an upgrade.


Thats not how they explained it to me. Basically every 2 years you have the option to get a free receiver reguardless and it will start a new 2 year agreement. It is not a matter of you upgrading a specific box to something different. Just a free receiver offer of what ever you want. To them why not, you paid for it over the 2 years and its another receiver they can charge you for.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> We have been told that policy is now that hr24 is replaced with hr24. Going from an h24 to a DVR does not offer such protections, or he did it before the policy change. This is assuming that the reports of the change are correct.


I dont even remember when I got it now. 6 mos ago maybe? Anyway, I should have mentioned I kept the H24 so where I had 2 DVRs and 2 receivers I now have 3DVRs and 2 receivers. Eventually I'll add a 4th DVR and send the two H24s back.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

HarleyD said:


> It just isn't worth it to me. Just look at the math.
> 
> I've had at least one leased receiver since Feb, 2007.
> 
> ...


Its not that simple for eveyone. With having 4 of my DVR's owned, I can recoup some of the money if I need to go to another provider down the road because I have owned equipment that gets swapped for owned under the PP. I started with a HR20 and 2 D12's. Then when my markets locals launced I had a free upgrade to all MPEG 4 equipment. Later purchased some HR20's and R22's. Over time several of those were upgraded to HR24's. I have zero HR20's on my account and only 1 R22 now. To get a 15 tuner setup with Dish would cose me over $1,000 up front. For me I would rather not be under contract so I am free to leave when ever I chose and also have my owned equipment (investment) protected by paying for the protection plan.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

usnret said:


> If the HR44 is not an upgrade to the HR34, then whats the difference? If there isn't any, why bother bringing out the 44?
> Just wondering.


Not a fair question. Its not considered an upgrade from a HR20 to a HR24 because they are both HD DVR's. In this case its not really an upgade, Its an offer to get you back under contract for 2 more years to give you a free new receiver that is leased. Not really an upgrade. Its not like a phone where you are replacing something with the new. Keep using the old and just add another receiver is how I understand it, at least if that is what you want to do you can.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

Please forgive me if this has been answered et al..

I also just received this e-mail. I'm confused by the content, in that it sounds like on May 16 I will automatically renew my 2 year agreement if I decide to keep the protection plan. Is this correct or am I reading this improperly?

If it does automatically renew the 2 year agreement (my current contract ends in December of this year) I'll just decline the plan.

Thank you


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Riverpilot said:


> Please forgive me if this has been answered et al..
> 
> I also just received this e-mail. I'm confused by the content, in that it sounds like on May 16 I will automatically renew my 2 year agreement if I decide to keep the protection plan. Is this correct or am I reading this improperly?
> 
> ...


You will only start a new agreement if you take them up on their offer for a new (new to you anyways) free receiver. If you choose to keep the PP and dont take them up on their offer then you will just not be under contract but be able to get a free receiver out of them (leased) when and if you ever like.


----------



## Singe0255 (Jan 7, 2011)

On May 16th, the plan terms, coverage, and pricing will change. Your commitment will not.

If you use the plan to order a free upgrade, then you will be subject to a new 2 year agreement.

The big benefit here is this:

Most promotional deals for equipment upgrades are based on account tenure, service history, and local competition. They do not last for long, and may not include the type of equipment you want out of an upgrade. (Targeted sales)

The D* Protection Plan will now allow you to get a free upgrade every two years, regardless of these other factors.

The intent is to keep your equipment as up-to-date as possible so that you continue to enjoy the new things being developed. I speculate that from a warranty perspective, this may also make sense in that replacing your aging equipment with new upgrades could prevent frequent issues as older equipment starts to fail eventually.

Why send a tech to your home several times to fix an old unit, when for the same cost (or cheaper) you could be given a new unit that will be less prone to issues?


----------



## keithmerr (Jul 25, 2007)

I am off contract now, so does this allow me to upgrade my hr 21 to genie for free?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

keithmerr said:


> I am off contract now, so does this allow me to upgrade my hr 21 to genie for free?


Yes


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You would go back on contract of course.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

So would this include adding another receiver, or just a receiver for receiver swap? I don't know if I would even be eligible since I have only had the PP for three or four months and haven't received an e-mail as of yet.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

All this is just a scam for more money. You can get upgrades by calling every 2 years. I paid the 5.99 but not this new increase. I am cancelling it. If it breaks and they don't want to fix it they can have it back and dish can come install their stuff.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If a receiver or DVR breaks, they still will replace it, even without the PP, you pay shipping. Getting a free upgrade was not guaranteed, this formalizes it. I'm wondering if they will crack down on free upgrades without the PP. I'm thinking they will.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Its not that simple for eveyone. With having 4 of my DVR's owned, I can recoup some of the money if I need to go to another provider down the road because I have owned equipment that gets swapped for owned under the PP. I started with a HR20 and 2 D12's. Then when my markets locals launced I had a free upgrade to all MPEG 4 equipment. Later purchased some HR20's and R22's. Over time several of those were upgraded to HR24's. I have zero HR20's on my account and only 1 R22 now. To get a 15 tuner setup with Dish would cose me over $1,000 up front. For me I would rather not be under contract so I am free to leave when ever I chose and also have my owned equipment (investment) protected by paying for the protection plan.


I agree. Clearly it holds different value for you having owned equipment.

It just isn't a good investement for me.


----------



## bigbw (Jun 25, 2003)

I have two H21's and no interest in DVR's. unless I can change to H-25's this is just a price increase to me.. Will have to think about value of continuing to pay for PP.. I have only used it once in 4 years anyway.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Singe0255 said:


> On May 16th, the plan terms, coverage, and pricing will change. Your commitment will not.
> 
> If you use the plan to order a free upgrade, then you will be subject to a new 2 year agreement.


I understand a new 2 year contract after an equipment upgrade, but does that also mean a new 2 year agreement on the PP?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

n3vino said:


> I understand a new 2 year contract after an equipment upgrade, but does that also mean a new 2 year agreement on the PP?


I am under the impression that if you carry the PP, you have to carry it for 1 year or you get a 1 time $10 penalty.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

raott said:


> Because the low risk of something going wrong, and the low cost to replace something if it does, is not worth the high monthly fee.
> 
> To compare, the risk of my cell phone getting wet, screen shattering after being dropped, getting lost, getting stolen etc, is much higher than something catastrophic with Directv. The replacement cost is also much higher than with Directv. However, Directv is charging as much or more than my cell phone insurance.
> 
> The above only applies to those who lease, I understand those who own their DVRs have other considerations.


 I can def. understand that. like i have had the services for several years and only use the pplan once. so if long run cost on paying for pplan is less than the short run i wouldn't have it either  Also with the protection plan premier, we were told today their is a price limit DirecTV will cover and it was only a couple of hundred dollars- 300 i believe. It got me thinking if you have a nice flat screen HD TV worth more than that it isn't even worth it and makes more sense to get the accidental coverage direct from the manufacturer (or in your case the cell phone provider)


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

joshjr said:


> I am under the impression that if you carry the PP, you have to carry it for 1 year or you get a 1 time $10 penalty.


Correct, and it's technically 13 months as the first month it is not charged. Without keeping the protection plan for 12 paid months, there is a $10 cancellation fee on it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But a $10 cancellation fee really shouldn't factor into the equation. If you have more than 2 months left in the PP commitment, even with the fee, you come out ahead quite quickly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Volatility said:


> I can def. understand that. like i have had the services for several years and only use the pplan once. so if long run cost on paying for pplan is less than the short run i wouldn't have it either  Also with the protection plan premier, we were told today their is a price limit DirecTV will cover and it was only a couple of hundred dollars- 300 i believe. It got me thinking if you have a nice flat screen HD TV worth more than that it isn't even worth it and makes more sense to get the accidental coverage direct from the manufacturer (or in your case the cell phone provider)


While there is in fact a limit, it more more toward the 1000's. IIRC correctly is $6000

$300 just would not make sense


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

peds48 said:


> While there is in fact a limit, it more more toward the 1000's. IIRC correctly is $6000
> 
> $300 just would not make sense


I just knew 300.00 was not right; cool to know the correct amount now though. Any idea what the claims process is on non directv equipment under the protection plan premier? I believe it works like the product will be fixed and shipped back to the customer within 3 business days of receiving it at the repair services center or, for in-home service, DirecTV will have an authorized technician in the customers home within 3 business days of the initial claim call. If D* fails to have an installer come there you will receive an on time credit gaurentee refund.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

west9999 had his Mac Book replaced not too long ago. Perhaps he can shine in. I have not had any personal experience.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Marketing research is what provided this new PP upgrade/increase..added value for a price. The majority of customers are not technically-inclined, nor handy enough to repair or adjust equipment..it's peace-of-mind for many and no concern for those who decline.

-=K=-


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> If a receiver or DVR breaks, they still will replace it, even without the PP, you pay shipping. Getting a free upgrade was not guaranteed, this formalizes it. I'm wondering if they will crack down on free upgrades without the PP. I'm thinking they will.


That's what I'm wondering. D* is all over the place on who gets deals and even those that do it's really inconsistent. I followed that Genie thread and some people claimed that got it for free, others got it for free and got credits while others were told they either paid full price or it wasn't even available. This maybe is a way to reign in the upgrade process.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

crawdad62 said:


> That's what I'm wondering. D* is all over the place on who gets deals and even those that do it's really inconsistent. I followed that Genie thread and some people claimed that got it for free, others got it for free and got credits while others were told they either paid full price or it wasn't even available. This maybe is a way to reign in the upgrade process.


They can try and reign in all they want, but the bottom line is they still have to compete with other providers. Cable in many areas has a whole home DVR, so does Uverse. They have to compete with those providers who will give a person the whole home solution free. it is a fine balance in keeping costs down but still being able to compete.

Personally, I don't think the cable whole home in my area holds a candle to Directv's Genie, but for many, it would be good enough.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

They scan spin this anyway they want but let's call it what it is. A scam to get another $2 out of customers. I also like how the email says they heard our feedback!!! They haven't heard crap. I like their service but this is getting crazy. My only other alternatives are Time Warner and Dish. I don't think either one is much better. It wouldn't be so bad is they didn't nickle and dime you to death with a fee for HD, fee for DVR, fee for reciever, and so on. If you own the equipment do you still have to pay the extra $6? I finally had to give up my old package because they kept raising the rate to where it was more than the current level package. When is enough going to be enough?


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

crawdad62 said:


> That's what I'm wondering. *D* is all over the place on who gets deals and even those that do it's really inconsistent.* I followed that Genie thread and some people claimed that got it for free, others got it for free and got credits while others were told they either paid full price or it wasn't even available. This maybe is a way to reign in the upgrade process.


They are inconsistent somewhat, but it more has to do with the agent you get. If your account has the right offers one agent may offer it free with a credit one may not. Being nice on the phone and not behaving like an utter jackass goes along way too.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> They scan spin this anyway they want but let's call it what it is. A scam to get another $2 out of customers. I also like how the email says they heard our feedback!!! They haven't heard crap. I like their service but this is getting crazy. My only other alternatives are Time Warner and Dish. I don't think either one is much better. It wouldn't be so bad is they didn't nickle and dime you to death with a fee for HD, fee for DVR, fee for reciever, and so on. If you own the equipment do you still have to pay the extra $6? I finally had to give up my old package because they kept raising the rate to where it was more than the current level package. When is enough going to be enough?


And when will some of the pizza delivery places quit charging for extra toppings? I jest but would it be fair for someone who has only HD pay the same amount as someone who has HD and DVR services? Personally I would consider something along the lines of "Franchise fee" or "Additional fees" to be nickle and diming, not charging for a service on the account. That's just me though.

If you own the box there is still a $6 mirroring fee for any receiver after the first.

What proof do you have that they don't listen to feedback? How does any company better itself without feedback?

A scam to get an extra $2 a month versus a free upgrade every 18-24 months? A standard installation costs $49 without the cost of equipment. How does D* come out ahead if you pay an extra $48 every 2 years and get a completely free upgrade?

Enough will be enough the sooner content providers realize it and charge appropriately. That would be step one.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't seen any post with people wanting an increase in their bill so they can have the option of a new receiver plus a new 2 year contract. Where did they get this feedback? They have to be making a ton of money of people already or they wouldn't offer free equipment to begin with. $48 a year off millions of people sounds good to me.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> I haven't seen any post with people wanting an increase in their bill so they can have the option of a new receiver plus a new 2 year contract. Where did they get this feedback? They have to be making a ton of money of people already or they wouldn't offer free equipment to begin with. $48 a year off millions of people sounds good to me.


All day, everyday, virtually every provider hears the same thing, "Why don't you offer anything to your loyal customers?!". Way to put a negative connotation to it though. The company is now offering completely free upgrades every 2 years to customers with the protection plan. This adds more value to the protection plan and let's subscribers know when they are eligible for upgrades, yet all you say is it raises the cost of the monthly bill. People look at value different ways. Some people focus on price alone and others look at what they are getting per dollar.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I cancelled my PP because I don't use it so why should I pay it, and even if my receivers fails ill get a free replacement if not then I pay $20 for shipping which i don't have problem with, better then not having any problems at all in my case and continue paying the $6, unless they charge exorbitant fees for repair or realignment.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

acostapimps said:


> I cancelled my PP because I don't use it so why should I pay it, and even if my receivers fails ill get a free replacement if not then I pay $20 for shipping which i don't have problem with, better then not having any problems at all in my case and continue paying the $6, unless they charge exorbitant fees for repair or realignment.


Because you lease, w/o the PP if I call in for a bad unit, mine will be replaced with a leased unit - not a good thing since with the exception of the HR34, I own all my devices


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

joshjr said:


> Not everyone feels this way. People like myself who have owned equipment still like having the comfort of knowing when our owned equipment fails, it will be swapped with owned equipment.


Yes, that's my #1 huge reason.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

They'd give you a new free receiver anyways when you call to cancel.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

archer75 said:


> They'd give you a new free receiver anyways when you call to cancel.


That is not true with everybody as even when you do threaten to cancel their are still offer guidelines, like especially if you have a commitment that doesn't end soon.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

wingrider01 said:


> Because you lease, w/o the PP if I call in for a bad unit, mine will be replaced with a leased unit - not a good thing since with the exception of the HR34, I own all my devices


And this is why if I ever do not work for this company anymore I will most certainly keep the Protection Plan!

My owned HR34 is a unicorn.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

peds48 said:


> west9999 had his Mac Book replaced not too long ago. Perhaps he can shine in. I have not had any personal experience.


Yes, I did and overall it took about 2 1/2 weeks. The limits on the plan are $6000 annually and also a $2000 per claim limit. There is also a $50 service fee for certain items but if not fixed within the 3 day service guarantee they refund that. They refunded my service fee and provided a brand new laptop when they could not repair the one I sent in. You basically register your non DirecTV items and if you have a problem you just call in and they open the claim. If small laptop or TV under certain size you ship it in they provide free shipping. If large item they have in home service techs.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

I have had the PP for 18 months and I am eligible for an upgrade in about two weeks. Since I have been paying on it for this long and I get the upgrade to a 34, I know I get a contract extension for two more years. But can I cancel the PP after the upgrade, or do I have to keep paying on the PP for another two years? If so, I have to decide after having paid up to now, do I keep what I have and cancel PP, or add the Genie and continue paying on the PP. I could also wait out the contract, and then switch and get all that equipment and a savings to boot for a year.

I don't know about you guys, but it's a tough choice for me. Do I really want to go with Dish?


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Volatility said:


> That is not true with everybody as even when you do threaten to cancel their are still offer guidelines, like especially if you have a commitment that doesn't end soon.


Well yeah, you'd have to wait till the end of your contract. Every 2 years. Same as the protection plan. They will won't give you a free one in less than 2 years even with the protection plan.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

archer75 said:


> Well yeah, you'd have to wait till the end of your contract. Every 2 years. Same as the protection plan. They will won't give you a free one in less than 2 years even with the protection plan.


Actually, I qualify in May 2nd for an upgrade to a 34. I will be on PP and with D* for about 19 months at that time. I guess that's one way to lock me into contract early for another two years, plus pay $2.00 more for the PP, instead of them waiting until my contract is up, to offer me a free upgrade, at which time I would have more options such as I can get the same from Dish plus a discount for a year. I would say that's pretty smart or should I say devious of D*. The sad part is that I will probably not cancel PP and I will go for it now instead of waiting 5 months to get the free upgrades plus save some bucks for a year.


----------



## Singe0255 (Jan 7, 2011)

Volatility said:


> I just knew 300.00 was not right; cool to know the correct amount now though. Any idea what the claims process is on non directv equipment under the protection plan premier? I believe it works like the product will be fixed and shipped back to the customer within 3 business days of receiving it at the repair services center or, for in-home service, DirecTV will have an authorized technician in the customers home within 3 business days of the initial claim call. If D* fails to have an installer come there you will receive an on time credit gaurentee refund.


The claims limits on the Protection Plan Premier are as follows:
- Up to $2000 worth of repairs/replacements/reimbursements per issue
- No more than $6000 worth of repairs/replacements/reimbursements per year per account.

To file a claim, call customer service. A dedicated team of agents handles calls for the Protection Plan Premier. They are cross-trained on all aspects of comsumer electronics, from home networking to home theater. This team is 100% US support, open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.

If troubleshooting determines that repairs (of a non-D* device) are necessary, there is a $50 service fee due at the time the claim is filed. Smaller devices are mailed in to a repair facility, larger devices require in-home service. For in-home service, a specialist in your product will come to your home. These specialists are contracted from local businesses in your area (Ray's TV Repair, Jim and Bob's PC Support, etc.). If repairs cannot be completed in 3 days, you can be refunded the $50 Service Fee*.
*some exclusions apply

For claims on products that do not require physical assistance (replacement keyboards, laptop batteries, etc.), the $50 service fee is not charged.

It's an amazing plan, and one that supports local and US jobs. Kindof a big thing with the economy like it is right now.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

So every two years am I eligible for ALL of my equipment to be upgraded, or just one device????


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> So every two years am I eligible for ALL of my equipment to be upgraded, or just one device????


I would assume it will be one device. But the device might qualify you to upgrade you other devices. like say you have 2 D10s and one HR24. you call in to get the Genie, DirecTV will "upgrade" (replace, really) those D10s to D12s. or they might even offer you clients instead.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, so yeah that isn't any deal for me (or others like me). Whenever I was off of contract I was ALWAYS able to get a single free equipment upgrade before. What is new? I have 5 receivers in my house, so a single upgrade is really useless for someone like me.

They should offer two levels of the service one with the replacements and one without. Clearly they are just raising the rates and putting a hollow advantage in there that really isn't. Please correct me where I am wrong.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Please correct me where I am wrong.


I am afraid you are right&#8230;


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

So to clarify:

On May 16th, I can all them for an upgrade, assuming I keep the PP. I already have three HR2x (Two HR21s and an HR24). I would want to upgrade one of the HR21s to a Genie....could I do that? Does that include whole home if I want that? (I already have whole home via ethernet...if included I'd want to have the full whole home experience).

Would I be able to keep the HR21 this is replacing and use it to replace one of my non DVR recievers? (I guess that would incurr me another DVR unit charge per month if I chose that) or would I have to send the unit back?

My assumption is, that if I get a Genie, I would have to have a tech come to the house to install it, since I don't have the device to do 5 lines to one HR. Is there a charge for installation?

Of course the caveat is losing all my recorded shows from the old box, of which I have a boatload of movies saved up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Typically there can be an install charge, but not always. You would need an upgrade to SWM16 based on your tuner count. SWM isn't optional.If you are able to put the HR21 to replace a non DVR (don't see why not), your monthly fees wouldn't change. The DVR fee is per account. An HR2x has the same monthly box fee as a Dxx or Hxx.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> So to clarify:
> 
> On May 16th, I can all them for an upgrade, assuming I keep the PP. I already have three HR2x (Two HR21s and an HR24). I would want to upgrade one of the HR21s to a Genie....could I do that? Does that include whole home if I want that? (I already have whole home via ethernet...if included I'd want to have the full whole home experience).
> 
> ...


Yes you can swap an HR21 for a Genie, yes that would include whole home (since you're not on SWM it is required), yes you could replace one of your non DVRs with that HR21, yes you would certainly need a technician, and no there is no charge for installation (normally there is but not on the free Protection Plan upgrade). If a SWM16 is needed one will be put on your work order and included. If you kept the same amount of receivers and are already paying for whole home your bill would stay the same.

Here are the terms and conditions from DirecTV.com

Stating
"Your upgrade can range from any additional
receiver up to an Advanced Whole Home HD
DVR which may include up to three (3) client
receivers.
Any upgrade to your DIRECTV system,
including those offered as benefit of the Plan,
will reset your DIRECTV programming
commitment to two (2) years and any
applicable monthly fees as a result of the
upgrade. You will be subject to the terms of
your DIRECTV customer agreement including
monthly equipment fees and early termination
fees."


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

JBv said:


> Yes you can swap an HR21 for a Genie, yes that would include whole home (since you're not on SWM it is required), yes you could replace one of your non DVRs with that HR21, yes you would certainly need a technician, and no there is no charge for installation (normally there is but not on the free Protection Plan upgrade). If a SWM16 is needed one will be put on your work order and included. If you kept the same amount of receivers and are already paying for whole home your bill would stay the same.
> 
> Here are the terms and conditions from DirecTV.com
> 
> ...


Awesome. I will be looking forward to 5/16 to do this. 2 tuners are really starting to hamper my TV viewing and since my ethernet whole home is iffy quite often, this will be a big upgrade for us.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Another question.....Would DirecTV had any objection (or would it technically not work) to have a Genie and three other DVRs? That would give me theorically 11 recordable tuners, plus (I guess) one other non DVR STB (since I would turn in the other non-DVR STB for the Genie, assuming they'd let me).


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> Another question.....Would DirecTV had any objection (or would it technically not work) to have a Genie and three other DVRs? That would give me theorically 11 recordable tuners, plus (I guess) one other non DVR STB (since I would turn in the other non-DVR STB for the Genie, assuming they'd let me).


I am assuming you mean DVRS and not HD DVRS but yes, that is okay. If you mean HD DVRs either way is fine, with the HD DVR's you have more of a sharing experience.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> Another question.....Would DirecTV had any objection (or would it technically not work) to have a Genie and three other DVRs? That would give me theorically 11 recordable tuners, plus (I guess) one other non DVR STB (since I would turn in the other non-DVR STB for the Genie, assuming they'd let me).


Another thing, keep in mind that if you have any non-SWM compatible equipment it will be swapped out with a Genie upgrade. So if you have an R15 with recordings you want to save that will be swapped out for a client or R16.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Ok, so yeah that isn't any deal for me (or others like me). Whenever I was off of contract I was ALWAYS able to get a single free equipment upgrade before. What is new? I have 5 receivers in my house, so a single upgrade is really useless for someone like me.
> 
> They should offer two levels of the service one with the replacements and one without. Clearly they are just raising the rates and putting a hollow advantage in there that really isn't. Please correct me where I am wrong.


Where you might be wrong:

I have a feeling they're going to get much strict on free equipment when out of contract (upgrades), now that the Genie is widely available. Want a free Genie? Sure, get the PP.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Where you might be wrong:
> 
> I have a feeling they're going to get much strict on free equipment when out of contract (upgrades), now that the Genie is widely available. Want a free Genie? Sure, get the PP.


I wonder what would happen for those folks that want to cancel and refuse to get the PP. Is DirecTV just going to let them go?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

spartanstew said:


> Where you might be wrong:
> 
> I have a feeling they're going to get much strict on free equipment when out of contract (upgrades), now that the Genie is widely available. Want a free Genie? Sure, get the PP.


I feel the same way. We'll see what happens but I have a feeling free upgrades are going to be a bit more rare if you can get it with the protection plan. That's not the case in Texas right now, but when the rest of the country can get them as well, things may change.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Knowing kind of how "D* thinks" I would not be surpised if they got rid of the free upgrades every year for out of contract customers because of this new protection plan thing. I would be willing to place a bet most likely they are.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I just called DirecTV to get clarification on this PP change. I had recently upgraded a DVR from SD to HD and was given a $50 credit off the $199 price, and I hadn't activated the new box yet. I wanted to see if I waited until May 16 if I could instead take advantage of a free upgrade.

The CSR told me that the free upgrade means that the customer gets upgraded to "our latest and greatest equipment." He didn't specify that it was only one receiver, he said "equipment." He also said that the first time that I would be eligible for a free upgrade would be on May 16, 2015 - 2 years from now! 

I hadn't heard or read anything here about the free upgrade not kicking in until 2015, so I called back and got a CSR who didn't even know about the PP change. She had to look it up, which didn't give me a good feeling. When she came back, she said that I was immediately eligible for a free upgrade under the new PP, and that it was for one receiver. I told her that I didn't have SWM and would likely need a dish and other non-receiver equipment upgraded to support the receiver upgrade. She said that it all would be part of the free upgrade. I asked why I was immediately eligible for this when the other CSR told me 2 years, and she said it was because I was a loyal customer. In fairness to her, the other CSR did not take the time to pull up my account, so perhaps she is correct.

I did ask her if I could return the HR21 that I recently paid for and have not yet activated, get refunded for that unit, and instead take advantage of the free upgrade. She said yes.

So beware - you may not be eligible for a free upgrade under the new PP until 2015!


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

> I did ask her if I could return the HR21 that I recently paid for and have not yet activated, get refunded for that unit, and instead take advantage of the free upgrade. She said yes


Eileen correct as long as you do not activate it and send it back it will be like you never recieved the offer and the commitment will not be affected. But definetly make sure you send it back or they will hit you with a nasty non return fee for non activation if you do not want it.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

eileen22 said:


> So beware - you may not be eligible for a free upgrade under the new PP until 2015!


Not the case. Sounds like you spoke to someone with a fair amount of ignorance. The PP upgrade will be retroactive to when you added the PP but can be hindered based on previous upgrade offers accepted. I would definitely send back the upgrade you just received. If you have not accepted any upgrade specials in the past 18-24 months and you've had the PP, you should be fine on May 16.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> Not the case. Sounds like you spoke to someone with a fair amount of ignorance. The PP upgrade will be retroactive to when you added the PP but can be hindered based on previous upgrade offers accepted. I would definitely send back the upgrade you just received. If you have not accepted any upgrade specials in the past 18-24 months and you've had the PP, you should be fine on May 16.


Your information makes more sense. Since she didn't even know about the PP changes until I asked about them, I was taking everything she said with a grain of salt. I agree, I will return the upgrade I just received and wait for May 16. Thanks.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> Your information makes more sense. Since she didn't even know about the PP changes until I asked about them, I was taking everything she said with a grain of salt. I agree, I will return the upgrade I just received and wait for May 16. Thanks.


I am curious as to where in the name of sodom she got 2015, your contract? who knows. Its slightly possible her site wasnt trained yet on the pplan changes but that doesn't excuse them for not using their directv given resources (like their higher level peers or the scripts) and making up stuff. Sorry you had to call twice and then go on this forum to get the correct info. If you get an agent who doesn't seem to know dont be afraid to tell them to use their tools. They will know what you are talking about.  #Laziness-is-carelessness


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

eileen22 said:


> Your information makes more sense. Since she didn't even know about the PP changes until I asked about them, I was taking everything she said with a grain of salt. I agree, I will return the upgrade I just received and wait for May 16. Thanks.


After sending back the receiver, make sure the actual order is cancelled so you get your refund and you don't get hindered from your future upgrade.


----------



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

I posted in another thread, but they hooked me up. I did remove the protection plan, but I may call and add it back. Not sure yet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Volatility said:


> not using their directv given resources (like their higher level peers or the scripts) *and making up stuff.*


That happens more often then not


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Someone was mentioning why pay for the protection plan premier when in a year it will cost almost 240. Well at $19.99 per month it is more affordable than any warranty product in the market, because
this plan covers your entire D* system and all of the devices in your home you can use to view D*.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone think May 16th is going to be an interesting day in DirecTV land? I hope they have an awful lot of Genies (and techs to install them) available!!


----------



## Singe0255 (Jan 7, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone think May 16th is going to be an interesting day in DirecTV land? I hope they have an awful lot of Genies (and techs to install them) available!!


Hmm,.. I wonder if I can request that day off. Or perhaps the whole week??

Nah, I'd rather be here taking orders and making sure they're done right. I look forward to hearing from some of you!


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Singe0255 said:


> Hmm,.. I wonder if I can request that day off. Or perhaps the whole week??
> 
> Nah, I'd rather be here taking orders and making sure they're done right. I look forward to hearing from some of you!


 If I speak to you, make sure I get an HR44 as my Genie upgrade


----------



## Singe0255 (Jan 7, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> If I speak to you, make sure I get an HR44 as my Genie upgrade


The secret handshake password is "DBSTalk". 

Truth be told, we cannot guarantee which model of Genie gets ordered. Orders are based on function, not model. And not all areas have HR44s in stock yet.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Singe0255 said:


> Hmm,.. I wonder if I can request that day off. Or perhaps the whole week??
> 
> Nah, I'd rather be here taking orders and making sure they're done right. I look forward to hearing from some of you!


Lol I was thinking the same thing, but I don't think it'll be that bad. Especially since placing the orders for the PP upgrade is quick and easy.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Singe0255 said:


> Hmm,.. I wonder if I can request that day off. Or perhaps the whole week??
> 
> Nah, I'd rather be here taking orders and making sure they're done right. I look forward to hearing from some of you!


the queue shall go down in history  lol


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

re: the upgrade, D* just hooked me up w/ my 4th HDDVR for FREE, Plus 4 premiums incl. prior to the 5/16 date, something about my account being GREAT or was it me!  Whole home works sweet w/ the 4 units :joy:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Edit


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

gilviv said:


> re: the upgrade, D* just hooked me up w/ my 4th HDDVR for FREE, Plus 4 premiums incl. prior to the 5/16 date, something about my account being GREAT or was it me!  Whole home works sweet w/ the 4 units :joy:


They have offers for existing customers all the time. Glad to hear you could take advantage of that. The PP upgrade is really meant to guarantee a free upgrade and to make you aware of when you're eligible for it.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Is the PP justified, is any insurance plan justified. Only the individual policy holder can answer that.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> They have offers for existing customers all the time. Glad to hear you could take advantage of that. The PP upgrade is really meant to guarantee a free upgrade and to make you aware of when you're eligible for it.


Oh I'm well aware of that( the offers) this was all part of the PP deal in combo w/ account standing and customer offers.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

gilviv said:


> Oh I'm well aware of that( the offers) this was all part of the PP deal in combo w/ account standing and customer offers.


Do you live in Texas? The pplan deals do not start until May 16 nationwide. And when it starts account standing has nothing to do with the pplan upgrade offers


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

gilviv said:


> Oh I'm well aware of that( the offers) this was all part of the PP deal in combo w/ account standing and customer offers.


The offers don't have anything to do with one another. Either your account is eligible for something or your PP upgrade is eligible. The only way they are connected is if you use a discounted/free upgrade offer, your PP upgrade date will be reset for another 18-24 months.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

so my current setup is 3 hr21-100 hd dvrs, and a hr34. (11 tuners)

could i then call them up and upgrade a hr21-100 for an hr34 (14 tuners)? if i am paying for it the pp i may as well upgrade/swap out one of my 6 year old dvr boxes.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Not until they allow more than one Genie per account, which they don't at this time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

housemr said:


> so my current setup is 3 hr21-100 hd dvrs, and a hr34. (11 tuners)
> 
> could i then call them up and upgrade a hr21-100 for an hr34 (14 tuners)? if i am paying for it the pp i may as well upgrade/swap out one of my 6 year old dvr boxes.


No, DirecTV only allows one "Genie" per account. and according to folks in the "know" this is not likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> No, DirecTV only allows one "Genie" per account. and according to folks in the "know" this is not likely to change anytime soon.


Probably to simplify the installation for 5 tuners instead of 10 which a SWM 16 is required, or maybe 2 Genie's don't play nice together compared to HR2x/H2x or C31/41 clients but one will never know.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

They should allow 2 Genie's for subs that only have genie or genie clients C31/41, But should stay the same for everything else depending on how many HD DVR's, but should allow for H2x customers only.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Got my email today about the PP going up 2 dollars a month, time to knock 6 bux a month off my bill......


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> They should allow 2 Genie's for subs that only have genie or genie clients C31/41, But should stay the same for everything else depending on how many HD DVR's, but should allow for H2x customers only.


Imagine what would happen if DirecTV "discriminates" on who gets the 2 Genies&#8230;..


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Yes, I got the same email and was not happy with the increase. I may consider dropping the protection plan. I'm also curious what kind of equipment upgrade it would be? We currently have 2 HD DVRs and are happy with those. We don't want a whole home DVR. What else could they upgrade?


I'm thinking about dropping protection plan also.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Imagine what would happen if DirecTV "discriminates" on who gets the 2 Genies&#8230;..


 They discriminate with customers all the time though.....


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

housemr said:


> so my current setup is 3 hr21-100 hd dvrs, and a hr34. (11 tuners)
> 
> could i then call them up and upgrade a hr21-100 for an hr34 (14 tuners)? if i am paying for it the pp i may as well upgrade/swap out one of my 6 year old dvr boxes.





peds48 said:


> No, DirecTV only allows one "Genie" per account. and according to folks in the "know" this is not likely to change anytime soon.


So what benefit is the extra $2 charge for someone that already has a genie and has been with directv for years?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

housemr said:


> So what benefit is the extra $2 charge for someone that already has a genie and has been with directv for years?


Getting extra receivers at no cost....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Volatility said:


> They discriminate with customers all the time though.....


Ya, but at least everybody can get the same gear


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Ya, but at least everybody can get the same gear


 trues


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Volatility said:


> trues


 !rolling


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

*Ordered the Genie via PP. The earliest Saturday available is on the 11th. They can install it any day of the week, including tomorrow, but I prefer to be here. I also got Encore and Showtime free for three months. There will be no charge to install, including changing swm to handle 9 tuners. Might be a charge to wire the other bedroom for the H25 that will go there, but we shall see. That will give me an HR34, HR24, and two H25's.*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There should NOT be a charge for a "relocate"


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

peds48 said:


> There should NOT be a charge for a "relocate"


As long as it is part of the order, you are correct.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

goinsleeper said:


> As long as it is part of the order, you are correct.


Ya, same trip


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Wonder if a H25 is an upgrade to a HR22?


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

usnret said:


> Wonder if a H25 is an upgrade to a HR22?


 Going from any model reciever to another is an upgrade even a hd to a hd dvr or vice versa as an upgrade is changing out your reciever or adding an additional one. DirecTV uses a funny (or rather old) definition of what they consider upgrade. It isn't necessary getting a more advanced reciever. So yup that would be an upgrade


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

usnret said:


> Wonder if a H25 is an upgrade to a HR22?


to DirecTV yes, to me, no&#8230; :rotfl:


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

So can someone explain to me. I just got a Genie for the 2 yr agreement. now i have a genie and 3 hd-dvrs. once i get it, i will have no reason to keep my protection plan as they really wont be able to upgrade anything for me. can i cancel the protection plan? I have had it for 9 yrs and barely ever used it.

thanks.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

also, why is everyone waiting until the 16th. i just called now and got it free. and wouldnt i be able to cancel the PP anytime now that i got it. there are no real upgrades for me to use.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

bhigh8 said:


> So can someone explain to me. I just got a Genie for the 2 yr agreement. now i have a genie and 3 hd-dvrs. once i get it, i will have no reason to keep my protection plan as they really wont be able to upgrade anything for me. can i cancel the protection plan? I have had it for 9 yrs and barely ever used it.
> 
> thanks.


If you added it more than 13 months ago then yes you can cancel it with no penalty. The PP upgrades do not start until May 16 for everyone outside of Texas. The PP upgrade will extend to other devices as well like the GenieGo. Of course it still offers the protection it has for years and now includes accidental handling. On the other hand as well, if they have a new receiver/device in 18-24 months(or after), you'd be able to upgrade to it at no charge.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

bhigh8 said:


> also, why is everyone waiting until the 16th. i just called now and got it free. and wouldnt i be able to cancel the PP anytime now that i got it. there are no real upgrades for me to use.


Unless you live in the beta state of grand ol' Texas, the PP plan offers nationwide start on May 16 as the date customers can call in and request upgrades. You just happend to qualify for a free upgrade outside the pplan offers.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> If you added it more than 13 months ago then yes you can cancel it with no penalty. The PP upgrades do not start until May 16 for everyone outside of Texas. The PP upgrade will extend to other devices as well like the GenieGo. Of course it still offers the protection it has for years and now includes accidental handling. On the other hand as well, if they have a new receiver/device in 18-24 months(or after), you'd be able to upgrade to it at no charge.


so I can cancel at anytime and not get any fees or charges? then why are people waiting until May 16th. if they upgrade after May 16th, can they also cancel at anytime?

reason I ask, is because wont people just take the upgrades and then quit the PP.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Volatility said:


> Unless you live in the beta state of grand ol' Texas, the PP plan offers nationwide start on May 16 as the date customers can call in and request upgrades. You just happend to qualify for a free upgrade outside the pplan offers.





Volatility said:


> Unless you live in the beta state of grand ol' Texas, the PP plan offers nationwide start on May 16 as the date customers can call in and request upgrades. You just happend to qualify for a free upgrade outside the pplan offers.


okay thanks. that's what I was wondering.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

I keep reading "At no charge" There is no $$ charge but many people consider having to sign a two year commitment a "charge" so it's not exactly free.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

bhigh8 said:


> so I can cancel at anytime and not get any fees or charges? then why are people waiting until May 16th. if they upgrade after May 16th, can they also cancel at anytime?
> 
> reason I ask, is because wont people just take the upgrades and then quit the PP.


You must have the PP being charged to the account for at least 18 months to get the upgrade. You cancel the PP after that but you wouldn't be able to another upgrade for at least 18 months after you add it back. Your loophole only works if you only 1 free upgrade for the rest of you time with D*.



242424 said:


> I keep reading "At no charge" There is no $$ charge but many people consider having to sign a two year commitment a "charge" so it's not exactly free.


The agreement makes sure D* doesn't invest $1500 on the customer and then they bail 4 months later and leave the company holding the bill. The upgrade is free. It does require an agreement but all upgrades do...


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

"$1500 investment" lol


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> You must have the PP being charged to the account for at least 18 months to get the upgrade. You cancel the PP after that but you wouldn't be able to another upgrade for at least 18 months after you add it back. Your loophole only works if you only 1 free upgrade for the rest of you time with D*.
> 
> So is there any harm in me cancelling the PP now that I have everything? I think they offered me the Genie just because I have been with for so long. I also have had PP for 9 yrs and never really used it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bhigh8 said:


> > You must have the PP being charged to the account for at least 18 months to get the upgrade. You cancel the PP after that but you wouldn't be able to another upgrade for at least 18 months after you add it back. Your loophole only works if you only 1 free upgrade for the rest of you time with D*.
> >
> > So is there any harm in me cancelling the PP now that I have everything? I think they offered me the Genie just because I have been with for so long. I also have had PP for 9 yrs and never really used it.


Call DirecTV to find out if there is any penalty for canceling the PP


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

So, I presently have a HR34, HR24 and HR22 (and the PP). I can't seem to figure out what "upgrade" I would quailfy for.
Only have 3 TV's so don't need another DVR. Any idea's??


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

usnret said:


> So, I presently have a HR34, HR24 and HR22 (and the PP). I can't seem to figure out what "upgrade" I would quailfy for.
> Only have 3 TV's so don't need another DVR. Any idea's??


I just got the notice about the cost going up on May 16th as well. I'm kinda in the same boat as you. There's really nothing that can be upgraded with my setup, so that aspect is not really worth an additional $2/month for me. I might be dropping the PP.

- Merg


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I own three of my four HRs and under the PP now when they fail and are replaced I will own the replacement unit. If I understand the "upgrade enhancement" correctly that would not be the case in the future. So, it seems in my best interest to simply wait for failures and receive new(er) equipment which I would still own.

Can anyone confirm that the replacement of failed owned equipment in the future will still be owned as it is now?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

What I can quite understand is D sez that an HR22 is the same as an HR24 (they are both DVR's), I understand that, that
they are both DVR's, but why then change the nrs (22 - 24) if they are not "upgrades". Because of the nrs, it makes me
think that an HR24 is an upgraded DVR to the HR22.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jon J said:


> I own three of my four HRs and under the PP now when they fail and are replaced I will own the replacement unit. If I understand the "upgrade enhancement" correctly that would not be the case in the future. So, it seems in my best interest to simply wait for failures and receive new(er) equipment which I would still own.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the replacement of failed owned equipment in the future will still be owned as it is now?


I actually called and asked that specific question. The answer I received was that an upgraded device would be a leased device.

Unless I hear differently...that's their story....and they appear to be sticking with it.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I actually called and asked that specific question. The answer I received was that an upgraded device would be a leased device.
> 
> Unless I hear differently...that's their story....and they appear to be sticking with it.


My question involves the replacement of a failing owned piece of equipment not just at "upgrade" under the PP.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jon J said:


> My question involves the replacement of a *failing owned piece of equipment *not just at "upgrade" under the PP.


A failed owned device under the protection plan will be replaced by a n owned replacement device - I was just told that this morning, as well as 3 other times the question was posed to DirecTV. It would be advantageous for you to e-mail them and get confirmation of it in writing.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A failed owned device under the protection plan will be replaced by a n owned replacement device - I was just told that this morning, as well as 3 other times the question was posed to DirecTV. It would be advantageous for you to e-mail them and get confirmation of it in writing.


A young lady named Michelle in the A/C department just confirmed this. Thanks for the heads up and the e-mail advice. Where do you think one should send the e-mail?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

bhigh8 said:


> So is there any harm in me cancelling the PP now that I have everything? I think they offered me the Genie just because I have been with for so long. I also have had PP for 9 yrs and never really used it.


The question may be what you may want to get in the future. Many people are talking about removing the PP after getting their upgrades but there is already an HR46 in the works. It may be worth keeping to get the receivers they have come out in the future.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> I just got the notice about the cost going up on May 16th as well. I'm kinda in the same boat as you. There's really nothing that can be upgraded with my setup, so that aspect is not really worth an additional $2/month for me. I might be dropping the PP.
> 
> - Merg


who knows what's coming in two years. maybe the HR64?????? or perhaps DirecTV comes out with a better Nomad, one that let's you stream outside the home&#8230;.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

peds48 said:


> who knows what's coming in two years. maybe the HR64?????? or perhaps DirecTV comes out with a better Nomad, one that let's you stream outside the home&#8230;.


Exactly.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> The question may be what you may want to get in the future. Many people are talking about removing the PP after getting their upgrades but there is already an HR46 in the works. It may be worth keeping to get the receivers they have come out in the future.


yeah good point. plus with all this equipment I have, I may want to keep for piece of mind.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

bhigh8 said:


> yeah good point. plus with all this equipment I have, I may want to keep for piece of mind.


Ironically the "peace of mind" was the original intent for the PP. Now, with the speed that technology is advancing in the television world, it give you the added perk of getting what all the new customers are getting every couple years.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> Ironically the "peace of mind" was the original intent for the PP. Now, with the speed that technology is advancing in the television world, it give you the added perk of getting what all the new customers are getting every couple years.


But, you have to remember that if you have a DVR (say a HR23) and you decide to upgrade that with another DVR, it does not mean you will get an HR24. You will get any DVR that is available at that time. If you decide to go to the Genie platform with that upgrade, you might get a HR34 or HR44.

- Merg


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

The Merg said:


> But, you have to remember that if you have a DVR (say a HR23) and you decide to upgrade that with another DVR, it does not mean you will get an HR24. You will get any DVR that is available at that time. If you decide to go to the Genie platform with that upgrade, you might get a HR34 or HR44.
> 
> - Merg


Well yeah, an upgrade is going from one receiver type to another, not to another model of the same receiver type.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

So, going from an HR24 to an HR22 is an upgrade???


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

usnret said:


> So, going from an HR24 to an HR22 is an upgrade???


Read my post again. An upgrade is going from one type of receiver to another. Going from HD to an HD DVR is going from one type to another. There is no upgrade for the going from one model to another, as in going from HR24 to HR22. Technically they can put that in the system but can't guarantee the receiver model. You would never want to waste an upgrade in the hopes of getting a newer model.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Fyi for people who are planning on canceling the PP after they get their free equipment upgrade---not so fast there kowalski. Heard DirecTV is aware customers are going to try to do that and are most likely going to come up with some charge for doing so like how they charge a 10 ecf if you don't have the pp for a year.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Volatility said:


> Fyi for people who are planning on canceling the PP after they get their free equipment upgrade---not so fast there kowalski. Heard DirecTV is aware customers are going to try to do that and are most likely going to come up with some charge for doing so like how they charge a 10 ecf if you don't have the pp for a year.


The smart thing would be to do something like the ETF.... Start it off at $191 dollars (2 year agreement).. every month you keep it goes down $7.99.... if you cancel it 3 months down the line you pay the remaining months in a ETF. You know there will be some that will try and wait six months then cancel just so Directv don't think they used the PP for new stuff.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

I don't see there being much of a retroactive penalty for customers. They would need to have the PP active for 18 to begin with, they'll have a new 24 month agreement(assuming hd equipment) and if it's removed, they would have to add it back and wait another 18 months from the start of it being chargeable.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> Read my post again. An upgrade is going from one type of receiver to another. Going from HD to an HD DVR is going from one type to another. There is no upgrade for the going from one model to another, as in going from HR24 to HR22. Technically they can put that in the system but can't guarantee the receiver model. You would never want to waste an upgrade in the hopes of getting a newer model.


You are correct in that it could very well be a waste of an upgrade to go from a HR2x to a HR2x as you don't know what model you will receive. Unfortunately, the way the DirecTV system works is that if you deactivate a receiver and activate a new one, that is considered to be an upgrade no matter what type of receiver you are going from and to. I was just tying to point out that you shouldn't expect to go from an HR22 to a HR24 as a certainty when performing the upgrade.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Volatility said:


> Fyi for people who are planning on canceling the PP after they get their free equipment upgrade---not so fast there kowalski. Heard DirecTV is aware customers are going to try to do that and are most likely going to come up with some charge for doing so like how they charge a 10 ecf if you don't have the pp for a year.


After performing the upgrade, DirecTV has the customer on the hook for 2 years with the new commitment. They really wouldn't care too much if someone canceled the PP after performing the upgrade.

- Merg


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

The Merg said:


> You are correct in that it could very well be a waste of an upgrade to go from a HR2x to a HR2x as you don't know what model you will receive. Unfortunately, the way the DirecTV system works is that if you deactivate a receiver and activate a new one, that is considered to be an upgrade no matter what type of receiver you are going from and to. I was just tying to point out that you shouldn't expect to go from an HR22 to a HR24 as a certainty when performing the upgrade.
> 
> - Merg


I was trying to back you up to avoid the confusion that still seemed to happen based on usnret's post.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

The Merg said:


> After performing the upgrade, DirecTV has the customer on the hook for 2 years with the new commitment. They really wouldn't care too much if someone canceled the PP after performing the upgrade.
> 
> - Merg


I'm curious to see how much longer the agreement tactic keeps people with a service. Our current culture is devaluing the dollar or, at least, saving a dollar. Seems like more and more people are willing to throw money at the cancellation fee instead of maintaining service at regular cost.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> the way the DirecTV system works is that if you deactivate a receiver and activate a new one, that is considered to be an upgrade no matter what type of receiver you are going from and to.


Excluding service swaps, of course.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> <snip> Seems like more and more people are willing to throw money at the cancellation fee instead of maintaining service at regular cost.


What's that based on?

Mike


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Mike Bertelson said:


> What's that based on?
> 
> Mike


Experience.

EDIT: personal and professional


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Mike Bertelson said:


> What's that based on?
> 
> Mike


Cold Hard Facts. Working in the Cancellation Department, I get many customers who are willing to pay the ECF as the long run cost of keeping the services for the remaining of their commitment is more expensive than the ECF is. Even with discounts it is still cheaper to cancel. Many people now a days do not care about value and just care about the bottom dollar because of the economic climate....these are sad days.

reason for edit: shortened post.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Excluding service swaps, of course.


Correct. I tried to phrase that as a way to exclude replacements from my explanation.

- Merg


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

I just called in today to participate in the free equipment upgrade program since I'm a long time protection plan customer. All I was looking for was to upgrade an old SD receiver to an HD receiver so it would work with my whole home Genie setup. I called and they told me I wasn't elegible for the free upgrade until October. I asked why and the rep couldn't tell me, other than that's what it said on her screen. Now I did upgrade to the Genie back in February 2012 at a discount, but it definitely wasn't free (I think I paid $199 for it). Either way, she couldn't say that was what was pushing my eligibility for the free upgrade out to October. So I politely asked to speak with a supervisor to see if they would have more info on the eligibility calculation (as I don't want to do something else on my account to push that date out further). The supervisor came on and told me the same thing and apologized about not being able to explain the arbitrary date for eligibilty of the free protection plan upgrade. So I asked him how could I know that ordering something else in the near future would not extend that date out further. I think he felt bad about not being able to explain the new policy, so he finally ended up giving me the free upgrade that I wanted anyway - he had to put an override in the system to do this. He then gave me the caveat that he couldn't be sure that this wouldn't push my October date out even further. I was fine with that, since this is the upgrade I was interested in with this program anyway. I wasn't looking for a free upgrade that I wasn't entitled to, but the email I received just stated that this program started on May 16th with the eligibilty based on your tenure of being in the protection plan, which I meet. It didn't say anything about getting other equipment in the past at a discount. So just a heads up to those looking to call in - you may not be eligible right away according to their system. And they don't seem to have the information they need to explain why.

I was more than happy with the final outcome. It was just a strange call since they couldn't seem to figure out how that date is calculated and what action someone could take with their account (like accepting some type of discount for equipment or programming) that could recalculate that date even further out.


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

I just called and schedule my free upgrade to a Genie through the new protection plan free upgrade offer. I live in the Pittsburgh, PA DMA so I am crossing my fingers that I get an HR44 rather than the HR34.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

KK in CT said:


> I just called in today to participate in the free equipment upgrade program since I'm a long time protection plan customer. All I was looking for was to upgrade an old SD receiver to an HD receiver so it would work with my whole home Genie setup. I called and they told me I wasn't elegible for the free upgrade until October. I asked why and the rep couldn't tell me, other than that's what it said on her screen. Now I did upgrade to the Genie back in February 2012 at a discount, but it definitely wasn't free (I think I paid $199 for it). Either way, she couldn't say that was what was pushing my eligibility for the free upgrade out to October. So I politely asked to speak with a supervisor to see if they would have more info on the eligibility calculation (as I don't want to do something else on my account to push that date out further). The supervisor came on and told me the same thing and apologized about not being able to explain the arbitrary date for eligibilty of the free protection plan upgrade. So I asked him how could I know that ordering something else in the near future would not extend that date out further. I think he felt bad about not being able to explain the new policy, so he finally ended up giving me the free upgrade that I wanted anyway - he had to put an override in the system to do this. He then gave me the caveat that he couldn't be sure that this wouldn't push my October date out even further. I was fine with that, since this is the upgrade I was interested in with this program anyway. I wasn't looking for a free upgrade that I wasn't entitled to, but the email I received just stated that this program started on May 16th with the eligibilty based on your tenure of being in the protection plan, which I meet. It didn't say anything about getting other equipment in the past at a discount. So just a heads up to those looking to call in - you may not be eligible right away according to their system. And they don't seem to have the information they need to explain why.
> 
> I was more than happy with the final outcome. It was just a strange call since they couldn't seem to figure out how that date is calculated and what action someone could take with their account (like accepting some type of discount for equipment or programming) that could recalculate that date even further out.


I guess I never read where they clarified on that. Usually its when you are not longer under contract. I was betting this would happen though. Today is the first day it starts but I did not think they were just gonna give a free receiver to every PP owner today since some people could of just received great deals like this very recent or even more recent then 2 years.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Shortly after receiving 0x06BD my HR24-500 began failing the weekly System Test I perform. Was getting Diagnostic Code 21-72-258 Internal Storage Error Detected. I decided to wait until today to replace my failing receiver so I can take advantage of the new Protection Plan upgrade offer. I called DirecTV at 09:30 this morning and asked for a upgrade. Was told by the Protection Plan rep that a tech would be at my home by 12:00 today. At 11:30 I received a call from the service tech telling me he was 30 minutes from my location. He arrived shortly before noon and swapped out my HR24-500 with my new Genie. Now that's what I call service!


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

KK in CT said:


> I just called in today to participate in the free equipment upgrade program since I'm a long time protection plan customer. All I was looking for was to upgrade an old SD receiver to an HD receiver so it would work with my whole home Genie setup. I called and they told me I wasn't elegible for the free upgrade until October. I asked why and the rep couldn't tell me, other than that's what it said on her screen. Now I did upgrade to the Genie back in February 2012 at a discount, but it definitely wasn't free (I think I paid $199 for it). Either way, she couldn't say that was what was pushing my eligibility for the free upgrade out to October. So I politely asked to speak with a supervisor to see if they would have more info on the eligibility calculation (as I don't want to do something else on my account to push that date out further). The supervisor came on and told me the same thing and apologized about not being able to explain the arbitrary date for eligibilty of the free protection plan upgrade. So I asked him how could I know that ordering something else in the near future would not extend that date out further. I think he felt bad about not being able to explain the new policy, so he finally ended up giving me the free upgrade that I wanted anyway - he had to put an override in the system to do this. He then gave me the caveat that he couldn't be sure that this wouldn't push my October date out even further. I was fine with that, since this is the upgrade I was interested in with this program anyway. I wasn't looking for a free upgrade that I wasn't entitled to, but the email I received just stated that this program started on May 16th with the eligibilty based on your tenure of being in the protection plan, which I meet. It didn't say anything about getting other equipment in the past at a discount. So just a heads up to those looking to call in - you may not be eligible right away according to their system. And they don't seem to have the information they need to explain why.
> 
> I was more than happy with the final outcome. It was just a strange call since they couldn't seem to figure out how that date is calculated and what action someone could take with their account (like accepting some type of discount for equipment or programming) that could recalculate that date even further out.


Atleast you got told when you are eligibile... i told my sister in law about this new plan, Her and my brother have been subs w/ autopay and carried the PP since they got married in 2000. She called in to see if they could get a Genie since there last "upgrade" was years ago and was told that she not eligible for a genie and the rep said they have no clue when they would be. The only thing that could offer is free HD extra Pak for 3 months.

This is a new program so i am sure it will take awhile for everything to work itself out. I am sure 30 million people will agree that Directv will not know what every one of there customers is eligible for on the fist day.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Old_School said:


> Atleast you got told when you are eligibile... i told my sister in law about this new plan, Her and my brother have been subs w/ autopay and carried the PP since they got married in 2000. She called in to see if they could get a Genie since there last "upgrade" was years ago and was told that she not eligible for a genie and the rep said they have no clue when they would be. The only thing that could offer is free HD extra Pak for 3 months.
> 
> This is a new program so i am sure it will take awhile for everything to work itself out. I am sure 30 million people will agree that Directv will not know what every one of there customers is eligible for on the fist day.


You should ask them if they had a box (defective) replaced in the last two years? If so it probably triggered a new agreement when it should not have.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Old_School said:


> Atleast you got told when you are eligibile... i told my sister in law about this new plan, Her and my brother have been subs w/ autopay and carried the PP since they got married in 2000. She called in to see if they could get a Genie since there last "upgrade" was years ago and was told that she not eligible for a genie and the rep said they have no clue when they would be. The only thing that could offer is free HD extra Pak for 3 months.
> 
> This is a new program so i am sure it will take awhile for everything to work itself out. I am sure 30 million people will agree that Directv will not know what every one of there customers is eligible for on the fist day.


I agree it's going to take some time to work out the "kinks" with a new program. But if you send out an email to all of your Protection Plan customers telling them they can call in on May 16th to participate in this new great benefit, and you program some logic into your system to determine an eligibility date (and that an eligibilty date is not mentioned in the email), you would think they could have at least informed their front line customer service reps with a short explanation of how that date is calculated or at least what impacts it. Rather than just telling everyone "that's the date the computer is telling me, I don't know why". Seems they've known about this program launching today for a while now, so they must have been expecting to receive a few calls on the day they told people to start calling.


----------



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

I called in this morning and ask for a upgrade to a genie and was approved with no cost to me other than the $3/month whole home fee. it will be here on this Sunday


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

KK in CT said:


> I just called in today to participate in the free equipment upgrade program since I'm a long time protection plan customer. All I was looking for was to upgrade an old SD receiver to an HD receiver so it would work with my whole home Genie setup. I called and they told me I wasn't elegible for the free upgrade until October. I asked why and the rep couldn't tell me, other than that's what it said on her screen. Now I did upgrade to the Genie back in February 2012 at a discount, but it definitely wasn't free (I think I paid $199 for it). Either way, she couldn't say that was what was pushing my eligibility for the free upgrade out to October. So I politely asked to speak with a supervisor to see if they would have more info on the eligibility calculation (as I don't want to do something else on my account to push that date out further). The supervisor came on and told me the same thing and apologized about not being able to explain the arbitrary date for eligibilty of the free protection plan upgrade. So I asked him how could I know that ordering something else in the near future would not extend that date out further. I think he felt bad about not being able to explain the new policy, so he finally ended up giving me the free upgrade that I wanted anyway - he had to put an override in the system to do this. He then gave me the caveat that he couldn't be sure that this wouldn't push my October date out even further. I was fine with that, since this is the upgrade I was interested in with this program anyway. I wasn't looking for a free upgrade that I wasn't entitled to, but the email I received just stated that this program started on May 16th with the eligibilty based on your tenure of being in the protection plan, which I meet. It didn't say anything about getting other equipment in the past at a discount. So just a heads up to those looking to call in - you may not be eligible right away according to their system. And they don't seem to have the information they need to explain why.
> 
> I was more than happy with the final outcome. It was just a strange call since they couldn't seem to figure out how that date is calculated and what action someone could take with their account (like accepting some type of discount for equipment or programming) that could recalculate that date even further out.


Eligibility is based on retroactive dates to when the PP was added. It is also retroactive to the last time you had a discounted upgrade. 18-24 months after adding the PP you are eligible for the free upgrade unless you have had a discounted upgrade within those 18-24 months. Overall, the eligibility is 18-24 months since your last discounted upgrade as long as you've had the PP on the account for that time period. Hope this helps. Typed it in a rush.


----------



## Razma (May 10, 2013)

Just called today and got my upgrade. Initially was told I wasn't eligible because I didn't have the protection plan long enough, but that was in error. Was told overnight shipping, new 2 year agreement, and both my DVR and HD Receiver were upgraded to the Genie and Genie-Mini. No additional costs on bill, no hidden fees or charges.

Just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I called this afternoon. I was surprised that I got through to a CSR within a minute and she (Erin, sweet girl) said that she was surprised more people weren't calling today. I was only her 3rd call today to upgrade.

Anyway, enough about Erin. They are upgrading one of my HR-21's to a Genie. I didn't want to change any of my other DVR's to the mini because I have too much content on them to let the tech drive away with them. My wife and daughters would string me up.

Hung up the phone @ 5:15 with a confirmed install for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Florida Boy (Jan 23, 2012)

mark40511 said:


> I have the PP and I received the email. At the moment, I'm not too upset because the other day I called CS to see if there was anything they could to to lower my bill ........It pays to be NICE and FRIENDLY because not only did she give me a 30 dollar credit on my current bill coming up, but she gave me 13 dollars off the next six months.......With that I cannot complain at all.
> 
> I do know if anything every happened to my 2 HR24's and they replaced them with an HR21, I'd just die because I hate the HR21's with a red hot purple pink passion.


I just signed up for PP as I have had a minimum of two service calls a year for the past three years. I got in under the wire and will pay $5.99 a month for the first year since I can't upgrade for a year. Yes, it does pay to be nice - I didn't get an instant bill credit but I did get 15 bucks a month off for 6 months and 5 bucks a month off for another 6 months making my first year of the PP paid for.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Florida Boy said:


> I just signed up for PP as I have had a minimum of two service calls a year for the past three years. I got in under the wire and will pay $5.99 a month for the first year since I can't upgrade for a year. Yes, it does pay to be nice - I didn't get an instant bill credit but I did get 15 bucks a month off for 6 months and 5 bucks a month off for another 6 months making my first year of the PP paid for.


If you signed up today it will be $7.99/mo. Anyone who has had the PP active for less than a year will only pay $5.99/mo. This is because there is a cancellation fee of $10 and the company does not want to force customers to pay that if they want to cancel it based on the price increase. Wouldn't be fair and D* knows it. Good of them really.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

joshjr said:


> You should ask them if they had a box (defective) replaced in the last two years? If so it probably triggered a new agreement when it should not have.


The last time anything was changed on there system was when they decided they had to have this NEW thing called "HD" (ok new to them) ..... They where given a cool new HR21-700 just in time for x-mas.


----------



## Jeffrow925 (Sep 4, 2011)

I currently have 4 directv boxes. We just bought a 5th tv two weeks ago. Do you think this upgrade would be able to add at box at the same time?

Basically upgrade from 4 to 5 boxes while getting the new tech? Or would I still have to purchase the additional box seperately?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think the new plan will get you one or the other but not both


----------



## timdh (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeffrow925 said:


> I currently have 4 directv boxes. We just bought a 5th tv two weeks ago. Do you think this upgrade would be able to add at box at the same time?
> 
> Basically upgrade from 4 to 5 boxes while getting the new tech? Or would I still have to purchase the additional box seperately?


I had the same situation today. We were upgraded from an HD DVR to a Genie on one TV and 3 mini-Genies to replace 3 HD receivers all for free. Added an extra new mini-Genie to daughter's bedroom for $49 with free install. All of the upgrades and the new install is being done at the same time.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

timdh said:


> I had the same situation today. We were upgraded from an HD DVR to a Genie on one TV and 3 mini-Genies to replace 3 HD receivers all for free. Added an extra new mini-Genie to daughter's bedroom for $49 with free install. All of the upgrades and the new install is being done at the same time.


Why do you want to replace hd equipment with the mini's? You are then going from 5 tuners (2 from the HD DVR and 1 from each of the 3 HD receivers) to the same 5 tuners. Unless you want to pause live TV in a room then changing from an hd receiver to a mini is more of a downgrade. Also I would never suggest getting rid of an HD DVR when upgrading to the genie. You should probably rethink this upgrade.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Jeffrow925 said:


> I currently have 4 directv boxes. We just bought a 5th tv two weeks ago. Do you think this upgrade would be able to add at box at the same time?
> 
> Basically upgrade from 4 to 5 boxes while getting the new tech? Or would I still have to purchase the additional box seperately?


You can add another receiver during the upgrade. You could get a new receiver for the new room or put an upgrade into another room and relocate the receiver in that room to the new room. The upgrade is only for 1 receiver though you can get the mini's with the upgrade as well (up to 3 at no charge).


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

I just noticed that the upgrade eligible date is now showing up on my equipment section on Directv.com.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

whorne said:


> I just noticed that the upgrade eligible date is now showing up on my equipment section on Directv.com.


Yeah it's added to your online account as well so you can see that date.


----------



## bayouboy (May 16, 2013)

usnret said:


> If the HR44 is not an upgrade to the HR34, then whats the difference? If there isn't any, why bother bringing out the 44?
> Just wondering.


Only real difference i can see atm is the wireless deca for internet connection is built it. The difference between hr34 and hr44 is like hr 23 and hr 24 in my opinion.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

goinsleeper said:


> Yeah it's added to your online account as well so you can see that date.


How do they come up with the dates? We started a 2 year contract in June 2011 carrying the PP the whole time and is set to expire in a few weeks. looking on the website it says we are eligible for a upgrade in Nov 2014.... just wondering... As much as i love the NFLST, the prices for everything are getting way to high and we are seriously thinking of "cutting the cord" next month.


----------



## ericmylad (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys, I'm a little behind on what the Genie can & cannot do so I'm hoping someone could answer a few questions about it for me. 

I currenlyt have 2 HD DVR's & 1 HD Receiver. If I sign up for the Genie, do I have to get Whole Home with the minis or can I just keep my 2 existing HD DVR's & trade in the HD Receiver for the Genie? My thought is to just give the non-DVR back & keep the others so I don't have to pay extra for Whole Home (why sign up for it if you can just set the exisiting DVR's?). Has anyone done it this way?

I called about the upgrade this morning & they did offer me a free upgrade to the Genie but wanted me to get Whole Home as well. I said I'd call back later as I wanted to research the Genie more (sounds like the HR44 is the best model?).

What's everyone think? Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Mystere (May 8, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> Why do you want to replace hd equipment with the mini's? You are then going from 5 tuners (2 from the HD DVR and 1 from each of the 3 HD receivers) to the same 5 tuners. Unless you want to pause live TV in a room then changing from an hd receiver to a mini is more of a downgrade. Also I would never suggest getting rid of an HD DVR when upgrading to the genie. You should probably rethink this upgrade.


I have HR-22's and they are slow as hell. How is the speed of the mini's vs an HR-22? The Genie would give me more then enough Tuners. I would upgrade my HR-22's to mini's if they are indeed faster.


----------



## timdh (Sep 3, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> Why do you want to replace hd equipment with the mini's? You are then going from 5 tuners (2 from the HD DVR and 1 from each of the 3 HD receivers) to the same 5 tuners. Unless you want to pause live TV in a room then changing from an hd receiver to a mini is more of a downgrade. Also I would never suggest getting rid of an HD DVR when upgrading to the genie. You should probably rethink this upgrade.


I am not all that knowledgeable about the capabilities of the different equipment so I'm not saying I made the best choice. I just looked on the DTV web site and it looked like the Genie had more features than any other piece of equipment and had twice the storage space. I assumed the mini-Genies were acceptable substitutes for the equipment I have now but I could be wrong. Please correct any of these assumptions as I have until Monday evening to back out or make changes.

The Genie itself is a DVR right? What wouldn't I want the Genie over the HD DVR? Don't they do the same thing really? I don't really need 2 DVRs. I don't watch that much TV!  
Do the mini-Genies support HD video? If so, I don't see why they wouldn't be acceptable replacements for a generic HD receiver. What am I missing on this? I do like the idea of having full DVR capability in each room too. 
It was explained to me that I can use 3 Genies at a time which is plenty for our house. We usually only have 2 TVs on at a time and only once in a great while have 3 TVs turned on.

Sorry I am not more informed. I just watch TV and as long as it works I am happy. My post was not to suggest that I got the most awesome deal ever but just to inform as to what was offered to me. I felt happy with my options but keep in mind that I am a pretty basic TV user.

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Old_School said:


> How do they come up with the dates? We started a 2 year contract in June 2011 carrying the PP the whole time and is set to expire in a few weeks. looking on the website it says we are eligible for a upgrade in Nov 2014.... just wondering... As much as i love the NFLST, the prices for everything are getting way to high and we are seriously thinking of "cutting the cord" next month.


That's a very good question, and one I asked to both the front line CSR and then her supervisor. Neither one had a clue how the date is calculated, what actions by the customer can extend that date out, etc. I find that a little odd, since there has to be a logical calculation happening to arrive at the date for each customer. So someone knows how it's calculated, just not anyone I've spoken to yet. For all we know, if you accept a programming discount your date moves out another 24 months. They couldn't even confirm that wouldn't change the calculated date.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Old_School said:


> How do they come up with the dates? We started a 2 year contract in June 2011 carrying the PP the whole time and is set to expire in a few weeks. looking on the website it says we are eligible for a upgrade in Nov 2014.... just wondering... As much as i love the NFLST, the prices for everything are getting way to high and we are seriously thinking of "cutting the cord" next month.





KK in CT said:


> That's a very good question, and one I asked to both the front line CSR and then her supervisor. Neither one had a clue how the date is calculated, what actions by the customer can extend that date out, etc. I find that a little odd, since there has to be a logical calculation happening to arrive at the date for each customer. So someone knows how it's calculated, just not anyone I've spoken to yet. For all we know, if you accept a programming discount your date moves out another 24 months. They couldn't even confirm that wouldn't change the calculated date.


Please read post #187.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Mystere said:


> I have HR-22's and they are slow as hell. How is the speed of the mini's vs an HR-22? The Genie would give me more then enough Tuners. I would upgrade my HR-22's to mini's if they are indeed faster.


The Genie is faster than your HR-22's though you may be able to speed those up by turning off the Native option (if it's on) and turning off "Scrolling effects".

Native: Menu > Settings and help > Settings > Display > Video
Scrolling effects: Menu > Settings and help > Settings > Display > Preferences

If you don't need the extra tuners than you may want to go with clients/mini's but if the Genie dies, so do the clients/mini's.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

timdh said:


> Do the mini-Genies support HD video? If so, I don't see why they wouldn't be acceptable replacements for a generic HD receiver. What am I missing on this? I do like the idea of having full DVR capability in each room too.
> It was explained to me that I can use 3 Genies at a time which is plenty for our house. We usually only have 2 TVs on at a time and only once in a great while have 3 TVs turned on.


The clients/mini's do support HD but feed off a tuner from the Genie. The only perk to having a client/mini is that you can pause live TV. That's about it. HD DVR and HD receivers can still watch anything recorded on the Genie or on another HD DVR. The major downside is if you have a Genie and clients only, if the Genie has a problem, your whole house is without television until you can get it replaced.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Since my post at #187 was rushed I'll put it this way.
Eligibility needs:
1st - having the PP on the account for at least 19 months. I say 19 because the first month after adding is free, so overall, it needs to be charged to the account for at least 18 months.
2nd - no promotional/discounted upgrades within the past 18 months while the PP has been on the account.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bayouboy said:


> The difference between hr34 and hr44 is like hr 23 and hr 24 in my opinion.


you are comparing apples to oranges here. The HR24 has a newer faster processor than the HR23, the HR24 has built in DECA the HR23 does not. these are some of the differences among others.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I still feel this new PP increase is a rip off.

Don't ask for a 24 month commitment then on top of increased price since you still have to lease it anyway.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

My page says December 13 2013 for my upgrade. I bet you anything you can not pick your upgrade. Because it says come back to that page and see what your upgrade is. :nono2:


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

goinsleeper said:


> Since my post at #187 was rushed I'll put it this way.
> Eligibility needs:
> 1st - having the PP on the account for at least 19 months. I say 19 because the first month after adding is free, so overall, it needs to be charged to the account for at least 18 months.
> 2nd - no promotional/discounted upgrades within the past 18 months while the PP has been on the account.


Does that include any programming discounts? For example if you pay full price for an equipment upgrade but get a set number of dollars off your bill each month for a certain number of months. I assume if you accept just a program discount without getting new hardware that transaction would not count against you for the free upgrade?

I guess to me the wording is a bit misleading in the marketing material (go figure huh). It says you are eligible for one free upgrade every two years (or quoted from the email "New Benefit: Equipment upgrade every two years at no additional cost beyond the monthly charge"). So technically, if you didn't receive a "free" upgrade in the last two years, you should be eligible for one. It should really read that you're eligible for a "free OR discounted" upgrade every two years. Otherwise, if you accept a discount every once in a while you could end up never eligible for the free upgrade you are eligible for every two years. Confusing huh?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The Protection Plan Upgrade is a win/win scenario. The customer wins by getting upgraded with a "new" receiver instead of waiting for their receiver to fail and be replaced with a used, refurbished receiver. DirecTV wins by saving on costs for service calls and locking in the customer with a two year commitment. It's a sound business move.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

KK in CT said:


> Does that include any programming discounts? For example if you pay full price for an equipment upgrade but get a set number of dollars off your bill each month for a certain number of months. I assume if you accept just a program discount without getting new hardware that transaction would not count against you for the free upgrade?
> 
> I guess to me the wording is a bit misleading in the marketing material (go figure huh). It says you are eligible for one free upgrade every two years (or quoted from the email "New Benefit: Equipment upgrade every two years at no additional cost beyond the monthly charge"). So technically, if you didn't receive a "free" upgrade in the last two years, you should be eligible for one. It should really read that you're eligible for a "free OR discounted" upgrade every two years. Otherwise, if you accept a discount every once in a while you could end up never eligible for the free upgrade you are eligible for every two years. Confusing huh?


I believe the wording in the Protection Plan Upgrade offer states it cannot be used with any other offers.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> The customer wins by getting upgraded with a* "new" receiver instead of waiting for their receiver to fail and be replaced with a used, refurbished receiver*. DirecTV wins by saving on costs for service calls and locking in the customer with a two year commitment. It's a sound business move.


Yea 2 wins for Directv, And how do you know what model Receivers Directv will give you for an upgrade. They could make you sign a 24 month commitment on a refurbished HR22. What you honestly think you're getting a Free HR44. LOL ! yea OK.!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yea 2 wins for Directv, And how do you know what model Receivers Directv will give you for an upgrade. They could make you sign a 24 month commitment on a refurbished HR22. What you honestly think you're getting a Free HR44. LOL ! yea OK.!


Per Webster-Upgrade: To exchange a possession for one of greater value or quality, trade up......Given that, I don't think DirecTV would do something like what you're suggesting. Read post #182. In my case my HR24-500 was replaced with a brand new Genie.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> . Read post #182. In my case my HR24-500 was replaced with a brand new Genie.


Of course it was. You upgraded to a Genie, well you can't get anything other then atleast HR34.

If someone wants to upgrade their H25 for HD DVR, what makes you think Directv is going to Give you a Brand new HR24? Not going to happen!!!! Maybe by extreme luck.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> *Given that, I don't think DirecTV would do something like what you're suggesting. *


You think a customer with an SD receiver wanting to upgrade to HD DVR is getting HR24? Sorry I see him getting HR22. That's still a step up in the eyes of an upgrade.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry but you guys are getting fooled, Directv is just trying to make their Price increase look pleasing to the EYE. Everyone knows when it comes near commitment end, Free upgrades are not or never were uncommon.

But some of you seem to think so!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Of course it was. You upgraded to a Genie, well you can't get anything other then atleast HR34.
> 
> If someone wants to upgrade their H25 for HD DVR, what makes you think Directv is going to Give you a Brand new HR24? Not going to happen!!!! Maybe by extreme luck.


"Any" HD DVR model would be a "upgrade' from a H25 model.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Sorry but you guys are getting fooled, Directv is just trying to make their Price increase look pleasing to the EYE. Everyone knows when it comes near commitment end, Free upgrades are not or never were uncommon.
> 
> But some of you seem to think so!


In reference to my post #182 my HR24-500 was failing. I was out of contract with DirecTV. I had two options. Stay out of contract and request a replacement HD DVR which would have been a used, refurbished HR24 or take advantage of the new Protection Plan Upgrade offer. Naturally I chose the latter. How was I fooled?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> "Any" HD DVR model would be a "upgrade' from a H25 model.


Exactly!

But I can get that free offer without subscribing to the protection plan for 2 years.

That's my point! Why don't they just come clean and tell us they aren't making as MUCH profit as they want on $5.99 instead of trying to make it look like they are doing us a favor for the extra money it costs the customer.

That brings me up to a $14 increase per month this year.
10% increase. That's official now Directv cost me more per month then my Car Insurance ($95), Electric Bill ($115) and 3 Cell phones ($157)

Directv($167)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> In reference to my post #182 my HR24-500 was failing. *I was out of contract with DirecTV*. I had two options. Stay out of contract and request a replacement HD DVR which would have been a used, refurbished HR24 or take advantage of the new Protection Plan Upgrade offer. Naturally I chose the latter. How was I fooled?


You wouldn't have needed the protection plan for an upgrade while out of a commitment.
My sister just got a Genie 2 months ago for free, and she never subscribed to the protection plan.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But I can get that free offer without subscribing to the protection plan for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Well, if you're not pleased with the cost of your DirecTV service what's stopping you from terminating? DirecTV is a business. As a businessman I understand that profits are the name of the game. Like they and other businesses I too look for ways of increasing my profit margin. Nothing illegal or immoral about it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Well, if you're not pleased with the cost of your DirecTV service what's stopping you from terminating? DirecTV is a business. As a businessman I understand that profits are the name of the game. Like they and other businesses I too look for ways of increasing my profit margin. Nothing illegal or immoral about it.


12 months left on a commitment that's whats stopping me.

I'm not surprised at your answer as I wouldn't suggest you would think Directv was Immoral.
Directv isn't making me any money , so why do I care about their profit margin? I wouldn't!

Don't change the subject, you think the Protection Plan had any hand in your Genie upgrade while out of a contract your wrong!

Directv needing that 24 month commitment out of you is what got you the deal!


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> I believe the wording in the Protection Plan Upgrade offer states it cannot be used with any other offers.


So then it's only eligible to those who have paid for the protection plan for two years and have not accepted a penny of a discount in those two years? So what you're saying then is most will not be eligible for this plan. What about those that buy a movie channel and get one free for three months? What about those that have refered a friend and received $10 off a month?

This is looking more and more like a way to increase the price and not really offer anything - there are too many ways for someone to be not eligible.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> 12 months left on a commitment that's whats stopping me.
> 
> I'm not surprised at your answer as I wouldn't suggest you would think Directv was Immoral.
> Directv isn't making me any money , so why do I care about their profit margin? I wouldn't!
> ...


From the way you've been posting it will be the longest 12 months of your life. But then it was "you" who agreed to your current two year commitment. :sure:


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> In reference to my post #182 my HR24-500 was failing. I was out of contract with DirecTV. I had two options. Stay out of contract and request a replacement HD DVR which would have been a used, refurbished HR24 or take advantage of the new Protection Plan Upgrade offer. Naturally I chose the latter. How was I fooled?


Does it actually state somewhere that you are guaranteed to receive a brand new, non-refurbished unit with this offer? I thought they only guaranteed a free upgrade? That could mean refurbished...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

KK in CT said:


> So then it's only eligible to those who have paid for the protection plan for two years and have not accepted a penny of a discount in those two years? So what you're saying then is most will not be eligible for this plan. What about those that buy a movie channel and get one free for three months? What about those that have refered a friend and received $10 off a month?
> 
> This is looking more and more like a way to increase the price and not really offer anything - there are too many ways for someone to be not eligible.


The terms and conditions of the Protection Plans are available on DirecTV's website.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Does it actually state somewhere that you are guaranteed to receive a brand new, non-refurbished unit with this offer?


NO IT DOES NOT!


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

damondlt said:


> My page says December 13 2013 for my upgrade. I bet you anything you can not pick your upgrade. Because it says come back to that page and see what your upgrade is. :nono2:


I can tell you that the two different reps I spoke to both mentioned that when my date comes up they cannot guarantee what I would be eligible for as an upgrade. Of course they didn't seem to have many details on the program either so take that for what it's worth..


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> From the way you've been posting it will be the longest 12 months of your life. But then it was "you" who agreed to your current two year commitment. :sure:


I also agreed to the prices that were laid out in front of me upon signing up. I read the 24 month breakdown.

Directv increased the base and package prices on the 2nd year of my contract. They should At least give me the $14 per month credit for my last year since its not was shown on my 24 month breakdown.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> 12 months left on a commitment that's whats stopping me.
> 
> I'm not surprised at your answer as I wouldn't suggest you would think Directv was Immoral.
> Directv isn't making me any money , so why do I care about their profit margin? I wouldn't!
> ...


So, you would gladly pay $164 a month ($1,968) instead of an ETF of $240??


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> I also agreed to the prices that were laid out in front of me upon signing up. I read the 24 month breakdown.
> 
> Directv increased the base and package prices on the 2nd year of my contract. They should At least give me the $14 per month credit for my last year since its not was shown on my 24 month breakdown.


Oh, I get it now. You feel you're "entitled". :sure:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> So, you would gladly pay $164 a month ($1,968) instead of an ETF of $240??


You and I both know $240 is not what's going to get charged. :sure:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> So, you would gladly pay $164 a month ($1,968) instead of an ETF of $240??


Math is hard for some people.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Oh, I get it now. You feel you're "entitled". :sure:


If I have to fulfill my commitment , they should have to fulfill theirs. I committed to a 24 month breakdown based on what was presented to me correct?

They raised the Basepacks, advanced Receiver fee, Added RSN fee, and now Raised protection plan? Is that acceptable?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> You and I both know $240 is not what's going to get charged. :sure:


ETF is $20 for each month left. 12 x 20 = 240


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> The terms and conditions of the Protection Plans are available on DirecTV's website.


It appears that part of their site is now blank. The only thing I could find was the old protection plan terms and conditions with no mention of the new coverage for accidental damage or the "free" upgrade program. Do you have a link you could post to the new terms and conditions?

Edit - I wasn't logged into their site. Apparently currently you cannot see the new terms and conditions unless you're logged in. Here is what it says regarding the upgrade:

*This Plan includes the following enhanced coverage:*
- Repairs necessary for the product to meet the
manufacturer's written specifications.
- Power surge coverage not covered by any other
warranty, service plan or any insurance policy.
- Dedicated technical troubleshooting professionals
available 24 hours a day 7 days a week.
- Being enrolled in the Plan for greater than twelve
(12) consecutive months also allows you to
upgrade your DIRECTV hardware every (2) two
years from the initial date of installation of your
DIRECTV system or from the date of any prior
upgrade received.
• Your upgrade can range from any additional
receiver up to an Advanced Whole Home HD
DVR which may include up to three (3) client
receivers.
• Any upgrade to your DIRECTV system,
including those offered as benefit of the Plan,
will reset your DIRECTV programming
commitment to two (2) years and any
applicable monthly fees as a result of the
upgrade. You will be subject to the terms of
your DIRECTV customer agreement including
monthly equipment fees and early termination
fees.
• Electing to upgrade as set forth above does
not automatically extend your term
commitment under the Plan.
- Dedicated technical troubleshooting
professionals available 24 hours a day 7 days
a week.
*Equipment Replacement and Repair: *At our option, we
may repair or replace a remote control or receiver by
utilizing shipping and delivery services at our expense. If
we determine a replacement receiver is required, we will
ship a new or refurbished unit with comparable features to
the location where you receive DIRECTV programming.
We will also provide for return shipping of the defective
unit. Should you fail to return the defective unit, charges
for the unreturned unit will apply.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

KK in CT said:


> It appears that part of their site is now blank. The only thing I could find was the old protection plan terms and conditions with no mention of the new coverage for accidental damage or the "free" upgrade program. Do you have a link you could post to the new terms and conditions?


Give it time. It will come back.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> If I have to fulfill my commitment , they should have to fulfill theirs. I committed to a 24 month breakdown based on what was presented to me correct?
> 
> They raised the Basepacks, advanced Receiver fee, Added RSN fee, and now Raised protection plan? Is that acceptable?


Well obviously. Why else would they enjoy customer growth?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> ETF is $20 for each month left. 12 x 20 = 240





sigma1914 said:


> ETF is $20 for each month left. 12 x 20 = 240


Plus your remaining balance, what they will determine that is.
the $1000 charge for unreturned equipment that goes into effect almost everytime before they even ship your boxes.

And the hassle of switching providers is already enough of a pain. Sorry I only have 2 choices after Directv. And sadly Directv is the best option, but not the best price. Just because a company is better then the rest doesn't mean they can and should be aloud to take atvantage of the customers when it comes to their commitments and prices.

The PP is a perfect example. Your paying an increase, but really gained nothing to anyone who knows better.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Well obviously. Why else would they enjoy customer growth?


Yea , its called bate.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

We can all choose to get the PP or not, therefore, no one is being taken advantage of. Also, you're just assuming the worst about the extra charges. Many people return equipment without an issue. You're grasping at straws. That's like saying why do you drive a car when you could die?


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

damondlt said:


> NO IT DOES NOT!


And just as an FYI, last week as I mentioned before I finally got them to swap out my old SD box (that they wouldn't swap out for me before when I upgraded to Genie/whole home) for an HD box. They waived the $99 fee, and sent me a REFURBISHED H24. That refurbished unit just recalculated my eligibility date to December 2014. So they are definitely not only issuing new equipment in the "free" upgrade.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

KK in CT said:


> And just as an FYI, last week as I mentioned before I finally got them to swap out my old SD box (that they wouldn't swap out for me before when I upgraded to Genie/whole home) for an HD box. They waived the $99 fee, and sent me a REFURBISHED H24. That refurbished unit just recalculated my eligibility date to December 2014. So they are definitely not only issuing new equipment in the "free" upgrade.


That's not entirely true. As I posted in post #182 my HR24-500 was upgraded with a new (not refurbished) Genie.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> That's not entirely true. As I posted in post #182 my HR24-500 was upgraded with a new (not refurbished) Genie.


The point was, there is no guarantee that you will receive a new unit as part of this new upgrade program. And if you receive a refurbished unit, that recalculates your new eligibility date. I would imagine your chances of receiving a refurbished Genie are much lower than receiving another refurbished box because there are probably much fewer refurbished Genies out there.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> I would imagine your chances of receiving a refurbished Genie are much lower than receiving another refurbished box because there are probably much fewer refurbished Genies out there.


Yea Exactly!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

For those seeing dates on their account, on what screen?


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Sixto said:


> For those seeing dates on their account, on what screen?


I see the date on the "My Equipment" screen, towards the bottom. It's in pretty big letters right underneath the protection plan section. Although I just checked again, and the date is now gone for me. It has been there since May 16th, but now it's gone. The wording is there, but it's just empty space where the date used to be.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

I have to agree. The Protection Plan increase is just that. An Increase. I could have gotten a new genie for free since I am out of contract but chose not to do so because they keep raising the prices. I need to call and drop the plan but haven't had time. They offered me rebates for a while to keep me from switching. Once those run out I will call again and have to decide what to do. I honestly think their is nothing to gain from this free upgrade crap because you could get it before with a phone call. I do agree that if they make you sign a 2 year agreement they should be forced to honor the pricing during those 2 years. All these Cable and Satellite companies are way over priced for what they offer but their really isn't a good alternative. Cell phones and internet are the same. They just try to make it sound good by bundling their crap to sell. Still over priced.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Has it ever occurred to you people that the main reason we're paying our service providers such high fees is because of what the content providers are charging them?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Has it ever occurred to you people that the main reason we're paying our service providers such high fees is because of what the content providers are charging them?


Not our fault !


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Not our fault !


Operational costs are passed down to the customer with every type of business.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree but there isn't much we can do about it. I think the main problem is the companies that bundle all of their channels like Viacom and Disney. Even with that in mind I still think the providers like directv are raping us on price. The protection plan was just another way to increase profits with no real value. I think they did it because they had already raised the channel package prices.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Operational costs are passed down to the customer with every type of business.


Gimmie a break!. When your making Billions in profit and drop to Hundred thousdands, Then talk to me about operation costs!
Until then I don't want to hear about Directvs profit loss sob story.

Show me proof where they are or ever were losing money. I would love to see that!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Gimmie a break!. When your making Billions in profit and drop to Hundred thousdands, Then talk to me about operation costs!
> Until then I don't want to hear about Directvs profit loss sob story.
> 
> Show me proof where they are or ever were losing money. I would love to see that!


Watch my fingers, I'm going to type slow. I never said they were losing money. I stated operational costs are passed down to the customer with every type of business.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

And that is why people are getting so frustrated. Something will give eventually. I think all the online streaming is going to change things. If anyone ever comes up with free sports streaming be it legal or illegal it will comepletely change everything. College football is what keeps me around.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> And that is why people are getting so frustrated. Something will give eventually. I think all the online streaming is going to change things. If anyone ever comes up with free sports streaming be it legal or illegal it will comepletely change everything. College football is what keeps me around.


Online streaming is a young industry. Give them time. They too will start charging higher fees and the price will only go up.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you work for Directv? Prices may go up but I can currently stream several channels for free and also shows from channel websites for free. They are going to have to end torrent downloading alos. But then again, something new will pop up to replace it. Just like when they stopped peer to peer.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> Do you work for Directv? Prices may go up but I can currently stream several channels for free and also shows from channel websites for free. They are going to have to end torrent downloading alos. But then again, something new will pop up to replace it. Just like when they stopped peer to peer.


No, I do not. Between my Roku and Blu-ray players I have dozens of free online content at my disposal. But it's only a matter of time until the content providers sing their fangs into it and start charging a price for we are now getting free.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Not our fault !


Aren't you the person who ranted about not getting a great deal a little over a year ago? Then you cancelled and accepted a winback offer? Or went through ellen's office? All these discounts and new equipment you want, and you think you have nothing to do with higher costs these days? Really?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

KK in CT said:


> So then it's only eligible to those who have paid for the protection plan for two years and have not accepted a penny of a discount in those two years? So what you're saying then is most will not be eligible for this plan. What about those that buy a movie channel and get one free for three months? What about those that have refered a friend and received $10 off a month?
> 
> This is looking more and more like a way to increase the price and not really offer anything - there are too many ways for someone to be not eligible.


Discounts dont drop your eligibilty. Only discounted/promotional costs on equipment.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

damondlt said:


> You wouldn't have needed the protection plan for an upgrade while out of a commitment.
> My sister just got a Genie 2 months ago for free, and she never subscribed to the protection plan.


You know little about D* and people paying for upgrades, whether for the equipment or the installation.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Online streaming is a young industry. Give them time. They too will start charging higher fees and the price will only go up.


+1

And if it does begin to dominate the market, the price will climb quickly.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> +1
> 
> And if it does begin to dominate the market, the price will climb quickly.


So how will that effect Directv? Will we get to cut out the middle man and just subscribe to what we want and use streaming boxes? I'd be for doing that.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> So how will that effect Directv? Will we get to cut out the middle man and just subscribe to what we want and use streaming boxes? I'd be for doing that.


If your favorite shows were $7 per episode, would it still be worth it? What if they were more? What if enough people weren't willing to pay it and your favorite shows came to an end? There's alot of variables that would come to play if streaming became as big as we would like it too.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

I would use torrents and only subscribe to sports channels!! Plus, there are ways to stream live channels to your tv if you have the proper streaming box.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> I agree but there isn't much we can do about it. I think the main problem is the companies that bundle all of their channels like Viacom and Disney. Even with that in mind I still think the providers like directv are raping us on price. The protection plan was just another way to increase profits with no real value. I think they did it because they had already raised the channel package prices.


Equipment cost: $XX.XX (whatever the cost is)
Standard installation: $49
Price of PP extra $2 for 18 months: $36

Not to mention, how long was it before there was an option of a free Genie upgrade for existing customers? Would it have been nice for so many existing customers to be able to call in as soon as we launched it to pick it up instead of being told $399 plus $49? People who don't see any value in this aren't looking for value. They only see their monthly costs going up.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> I would use torrents and only subscribe to sports channels!! Plus, there are ways to stream live channels to your tv if you have the proper streaming box.


Of course there are. Sports will be a completely different animal. If you don't have TV subscribers with different providers, the content owners like ESPN won't have free ESPN3. You'll have a monthly subscription and it won't be cheap.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, but if that's the only thing I subscribe to it will be tons cheaper.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> Aren't you the person who ranted about not getting a great deal a little over a year ago? Then you cancelled and accepted a winback offer? Or went through ellen's office? All these discounts and new equipment you want, and you think you have nothing to do with higher costs these days? Really?


Sorry dude better do some research before tossing out misinformation. Show me where I ever did a win back offer!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> You know little about D* and people paying for upgrades, whether for the equipment or the installation.


I know plenty about upgrades, and reguardless of the protection plan customers still don't need it for free equipment upgrades when out of a commitment.

I paid $260 in equipment fees to come back to Directv, but your research should have already told you that. Get your facts straight when your trying to hamstring your fellow members!


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> Equipment cost: $XX.XX (whatever the cost is)
> Standard installation: $49
> Price of PP extra $2 for 18 months: $36
> 
> Not to mention, how long was it before there was an option of a free Genie upgrade for existing customers? Would it have been nice for so many existing customers to be able to call in as soon as we launched it to pick it up instead of being told $399 plus $49? People who don't see any value in this aren't looking for value. They only see their monthly costs going up.


don't you have to have had the protection plan for a while? If so, you could call to cancel and still get the deal. IT'S A RIP OFF


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

damondlt said:


> I know plenty about upgrades, and reguardless of the protection plan * customers still don't need it for free equipment upgrades when out of a commitment.*


Just because one is out of a commitment does not mean they are eligible for a free upgrade. No just no. While not being in one can boost your chances, it goes by your account offers and your tenure with the company. I see customers all the time who don't have a commitment and can not get a free upgrade and I work in retention so yeah. Having the PP will help with this. G.sleeper is throwing out correct info sorry if you may not like it but doesn't change the fact the info is valid. BTW, their is a possibility they are going to phase out free equipment offers for existing customers anyways as this new PP can get you free equipment offers.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> don't you have to have had the protection plan for a while? If so, you could call to cancel and still get the deal. IT'S A RIP OFF


Yea 18-24 months Buy the protection plan for what it is. A protection plan!

But its not needed for equipment upgrades at all. 
Reguardless how Directv wants to try and sell the $2 increase!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Volatility said:


> . Having the PP will help with this. G.sleeper is throwing out correct info sorry if you may not like it but doesn't change the fact the info is valid.


Then it should remain a choice.
I'll pay the $5.99 and risk it, you pay the $7.99 and get your (free upgrade) every 2 years, that you already paid for.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

Volatility said:


> Just because one is out of a commitment does not mean they are eligible for a free upgrade. No just no. While not being in one can boost your chances, it goes by your account offers and your tenure with the company. I see customers all the time who don't have a commitment and can not get a free upgrade and I work in retention so yeah. Having the PP will help with this. G.sleeper is throwing out correct info sorry if you may not like it but doesn't change the fact the info is valid. BTW, their is a possibility they are going to phase out free equipment offers for existing customers anyways as this new PP can get you free equipment offers.


Well if they don't want to give the upgrade I am sure Dish is more than willing to switch to them. I like directv but not if the costs keeps going up. Granted, maybe they will tell you to move on but it's their loss I think. They would still be making money if they gave you the free upgrade with a new commitment or they would never offer it to anyone. You guys can try to spin it however you want to justify your new 2 year agreement and upgrade but I am not buying it. IT'S A RIP OFF!


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

damondlt said:


> I know plenty about upgrades, and reguardless of the protection plan customers still don't need it for free equipment upgrades when out of a commitment.
> 
> I paid $260 in equipment fees to come back to Directv, but your research should have already told you that. Get your facts straight when your trying to hamstring your fellow members!


You preach about facts and present none. Reading this forum you should know how many people pay at least $49 for an upgrade. Still you say people get free upgrades all the time. Do you think there is a possibility the free upgrade offers will diminish now that customers are guaranteed them through the PP?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> IT'S A RIP OFF!


And it's a "RIP OFF" that I would have to pay around $199 for that new iPhone even though it comes with an agreement as well. You don't find value in much of anything that costs money do you?


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not dumb enough to buy an iphone let alone pay $199 for it. I have a general rule that I have used on my past 5 phones. No more than $50 for a phone. I have the Samsung galaxy s3 that I got on sale for $49.99. Plus, I haven't had rate increaes every year that I get with directv. The protection plan increase was just directv being greedy. No way around it.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

KK in CT said:


> I see the date on the "My Equipment" screen, towards the bottom. It's in pretty big letters right underneath the protection plan section. Although I just checked again, and the date is now gone for me. It has been there since May 16th, but now it's gone. The wording is there, but it's just empty space where the date used to be.


Same for me! The date was there-now gone. Weird.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> I agree but there isn't much we can do about it. I think the main problem is the companies that bundle all of their channels like Viacom and Disney. Even with that in mind I still think the providers like directv are raping us on price. The protection plan was just another way to increase profits with no real value. I think they did it because they had already raised the channel package prices.


Raping? Seriously? Rape is forceful; we all *chose *to have TV service.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> *I'm not dumb enough to buy an iphone...*


I agree.

At this point, if you don't find any value in it, you may want to cancel the PP. If you want a free upgrade to the latest piece of equipment D* offers every 18-24 months and the extra $2/mo isn't that big of a deal to you, keep it.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

> Quoting Multiple Users:
> omartinjordan, on 20 May 2013 - 7:29 PM, said:
> 
> *I'm not dumb enough to buy an iphone...*





> goinsleeper, on 20 May 2013 - 7:49 PM, said:
> 
> I agree.


I fail to see the point in dissing Iphone and their users is here...... :-/
I have one myself but did not pay anything near 199.00 as I got it at a discount. I agree though 200.00 for a phone is redonkulous and I mildy regret buying one as Apple's proprietary ways is getting on my nerves. But still a bit off topic....


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow the fans are on high in this thread...... lol


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Hah, I just referenced the first phone that widely comes to mind in the analogy. I prefer Android myself but this is quite off topic. Not trying to offend other smart phone fans!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

omartinjordan said:


> I'm not dumb enough to buy an iphone let alone pay $199 for it. I have a general rule that I have used on my past 5 phones. No more than $50 for a phone. I have the Samsung galaxy s3 that I got on sale for $49.99. Plus, I haven't had rate increaes every year that I get with directv. The protection plan increase was just directv being greedy. No way around it.


you can also get an iPhone free of charge, it wont be the latest and greatest, just like your S3


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

peds48 said:


> you can also get an iPhone free of charge, it wont be the latest and greatest, just like your S3


+1. Latest and greatest is pretty nice. Especially when it's free.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> I'm not dumb enough to buy an iphone let alone pay $199 for it. I have a general rule that I have used on my past 5 phones. No more than $50 for a phone. I have the Samsung galaxy s3 that I got on sale for $49.99. Plus, I haven't had rate increaes every year that I get with directv. The protection plan increase was just directv being greedy. No way around it.


Per Webster-Greed: An excessive desire to acquire or posses more than one needs or deserves. Profit: The return on a business undertaking after all operating expenses have been met. Now that these two definitions at your disposal please provide evidence that DirecTV is being greedy.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> You preach about facts and present none. Reading this forum you should know how many people pay at least $49 for an upgrade. Still you say people get free upgrades all the time. Do you think there is a possibility the free upgrade offers will diminish now that customers are guaranteed them through the PP?


Yea they pay $49 on upgrades all the time while under commitments, Free genie upgrades are all over DBS talk while not under contracts. I can get a HD DVR right now for $49 and I have 12 months to go on my commitment. You think come next May that offer won't be free? I know it will !

And the PP has nothing to do with that.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Raping? Seriously? Rape is forceful; we all *chose *to have TV service.


We didn't choose a Base pack increase, HBO increase, MRV increase, RSN BS fee, or PP increase. This seems forceful to me. Only way out is PAY!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Per Webster-Greed: An excessive desire to acquire or posses more than one needs or deserves. Profit: The return on a business undertaking after all operating expenses have been met. Now that these two definitions at your disposal please provide evidence that DirecTV is being greedy.


What's the cost of living these days?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yea they pay $49 on upgrades all the time while under commitments, Free genie upgrades are all over DBS talk while not under contracts. I can get a HD DVR right now for $49 and I have 12 months to go on my commitment. You think come next May that offer won't be free? I know it will !
> 
> And the PP has nothing to do with that.


Of course you have proof to back up your statement that come next May the offer won't be free. :sure:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> We didn't choose a Base pack increase, HBO increase, MRV increase, RSN BS fee, or PP increase. This seems forceful to me. Only way out is PAY!


Wrong again. You have the ability to switch providers, cut the cord, or do without TV altogether.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Per Webster-Greed: An excessive desire to acquire or posses more than one needs or deserves. Profit: The return on a business undertaking after all operating expenses have been met. Now that these two definitions at your disposal please provide evidence that DirecTV is being greedy.


http://www.deadline.com/2013/03/directv-michael-white-ceo-compensation/

If a 200% raise isn't greed then I don't know what is.

Funny how the operation cost are past down to us more and more, but someone else gets more and more profit!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:



> What's the cost of living these days?


Unless you're a paraplegic look it up. I'm not your valet.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> http://www.deadline.com/2013/03/directv-michael-white-ceo-compensation/
> 
> If a 200% raise isn't greed then I don't know what is.
> 
> Funny how the operation cost are past down to us more and more, but someone else gets more and more profit!


And your proof that the 200% raise is greed and not profit? :sure:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> And your proof that the 200% raise is greed and not profit? :sure:


Its greed, because they claim operational costs are so high and we have to raise your rates, well funny how there's room for huge pay increases.

By reading this it show me and I'm sure many others that our big increases were to support Corp. Raises, and had nothing to do with operational increases!.

Sorry but if you can't live on 8 million a year, and need 18 million, that's nothing but greed.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Its greed, because they claim operational costs are so high and we have to raise your rates, well funny how there's room for huge pay increases.
> 
> By reading this it show me and I'm sure many others that our big increases were to support Corp. Raises, and had nothing to do with operational increases!.
> 
> Sorry but if you can't live on 8 million a year, and need 18 million, that's nothing but greed.


I've created the ability of earning a six digit income which allows my wife and I to live a very comfortable life style. Should a opportunity arise for me to earn a seven digit income I certainly wouldn't pass it up. And nether would you!


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

peds48 said:


> you can also get an iPhone free of charge, it wont be the latest and greatest, just like your S3


It was the latest and greatest when I got it a year ago. If they want to raise the price that's fine but don't try to give me some bullcrap that we now get these fabulous upgrades. We could get those before by calling. It would have been nice to offer long time customers the option of keeping the standard plan and new customers could sign up knowing the cost is 7.99. It's not so much that they raise the prices of things but they trap you with the contract and then raise the prices and you can't get out of it. I know they have a clause for that when you sign up but it's crappy business practice. Personally, when they raise prices it should void your current agreement and you should have the option to accept and continue the service or the option to drop it without penalty. I'll be damned if I sign up for another 2 years. I will use my crappy reciever until it dies. The genie would be great but it's not worth it to me anymore to be trapped for another 2 years. I prefer the option of telling them to shove it if I get tired of their service.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I've created the ability of earning a six digit income which allows my wife and I to live a very comfortable life style. Should a opportunity arise for me to earn a seven digit income I certainly wouldn't pass it up. And nether would you!


Me too. But I haven't raised my rates in 8 years. Why because the economy is bad people can't afford it. So instead of me bringing home $350,000 a year like I was in 2005-2009.

I'm down to Average of $200,000 since 2010.
Am I hurting, No! Cause I'm not a greedy ******* that has to live beyond our means. My monthly bills are about $2500 a month.
I'm just Glad to be working through a time when so many are out of work.

Am I for making more money, Sure but not at the expense of raking all my customers and referals over the stones so I can drive a Bently and live in a 5 million dollar home, and for what to show my success?

Face it these Price increases are Bogus, and so is this poor excuse for an increase on the protection plan!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> . I'll be damned if I sign up for another 2 years. I will use my crappy reciever until it dies. The genie would be great but it's not worth it to me anymore to be trapped for another 2 years. I prefer the option of telling them to shove it if I get tired of their service.


I agree, and I won't be signing that 24 month commitment either. I'll use my stuff till it dies or worst case I'll just go back to cable.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

You people are amazing. You make it very clear how unhappy you are with your DirecTV service but do nothing to change it. Switch providers! Downgrade to Cable or DISH. In many cases they will pick up the cost of breaking your contract with DirecTV. If you don't want to do that than cut the cord and use a OTA or do without TV altogether. It's not like you're powerless.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> You people are amazing. You make it very clear how unhappy you are with your DirecTV service but do nothing to change it. Switch providers! Downgrade to Cable or DISH. In many cases they will pick up the cost of breaking your contract with DirecTV. If you don't want to do that than cut the cord and use a OTA or do without TV altogether. It's not like you're powerless.


Not as amazing as you other people who bow down to a price increase LOL! That's Priceless!

We are not unhappy with the service, we are getting unhappy with the cost of the service!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> We didn't choose a Base pack increase, HBO increase, MRV increase, RSN BS fee, or PP increase. This seems forceful to me. Only way out is PAY!


We're forced to have HBO, MRV, & the PP? Nope, no one is. You CHOSE those extras.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> You people are amazing. You make it very clear how unhappy you are with your DirecTV service but do nothing to change it. Switch providers! Downgrade to Cable or DISH. In many cases they will pick up the cost of breaking your contract with DirecTV. If you don't want to do that than cut the cord and use a OTA or do without TV altogether. It's not like you're powerless.


I haven't switched because I called and got some discounts for the next 6 months to try and match the offer Dish was giving me. Once those run out I will do it again. That's the benefit of not upgrading and signing up for another 2 years. If they don't want to continue to match the other offers then I will switch. Plus, if I switch, I am stuck with another 2 years with a different provider.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> We're forced to have HBO, MRV, & the PP? Nope, no one is. You CHOSE those extras.


OH so Directv will gladly take all my equipment back and give me all H25s instead to help me reduce my bill free of charge?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Not as amazing as you other people who bow down to a price increase LOL! That's Priceless!


It's our choice to agree with the price increases. And for those of us with deep pockets it's more of a nodding of the head rather than bowing.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> You people are amazing. You make it very clear how unhappy you are with your DirecTV service but do nothing to change it. Switch providers! Downgrade to Cable or DISH. In many cases they will pick up the cost of breaking your contract with DirecTV. If you don't want to do that than cut the cord and use a OTA or do without TV altogether. It's not like you're powerless.


Not so easy for everyone to do that. Some people have no cable and only one OTA local. You know, the people that the small dish market targeted in the beginning.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

sigma1914 said:


> We're forced to have HBO, MRV, & the PP? Nope, no one is. You CHOSE those extras.


I don't know this for sure but I have a feeling the price increases are helping to pay for directv's contract to carry those channels wether you want them or not.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> OH so Directv will gladly take all my equipment back and give me all H25s instead to help me reduce my bill free of charge?


That makes zero sense. You don't need H25s. MRV, HBO, & the PP are all optional.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> I don't know this for sure but I have a feeling the price increases are helping to pay for directv's contract to carry those channels wether you want them or not.


Get ready for it! :smoking:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

242424 said:


> Not so easy for everyone to do that. Some people have no cable and only one OTA local. You know, the people that the small dish market targeted in the beginning.


I never said it would be easy.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> That makes zero sense. You don't need H25s. MRV, HBO, & the PP are all optional.


Why does that make no sense? 
Directv will let me drop all my advanced equipment and services free of charge to help me out right? Right or wrong?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> I don't know this for sure but I have a feeling the price increases are helping to pay for directv's contract to carry those channels wether you want them or not.


Huh? The only channel I listed was HBO. The channel is optional that you pay for or don't. We're all paying for channels in base packages we don't watch; that's how the business works.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> It's our choice to agree with the price increases.


Really? Maybe in a communist eyes


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

242424 said:


> Not so easy for everyone to do that. Some people have no cable and only one OTA local. You know, the people that the small dish market targeted in the beginning.


Too bad for them. TV is a luxury and definitely not a necessity.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> I never said it would be easy.


That makes no sense but then I'm sure you know that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Really? Maybe in a communist eyes


Communism? Seriously? You obviously don't understand what communism really is. It's also insulting to call a man who fought for our country a communist.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Really? Maybe in a communist eyes


Communists are people who have nothing and want to share it with everyone. No one is forcing you to agree with price increases and stay with DirecTV or any service provider. It's "your" choice.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

242424 said:


> That makes no sense but then I'm sure you know that.


It makes perfect sense. You either do with or do without.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Too bad for them. TV is a luxury and definitely not a necessity.


So are cell phones and electricity. But almost every American has both, along with TV service! Doesn't mean they shouldn't be affordable.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Why does that make no sense?
> Directv will let me drop all my advanced equipment and services free of charge to help me out right? Right or wrong?


You can certainly drop the 3 listed freely.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> So are cell phones and electricity. But almost every American has both, along with TV service! Doesn't mean they shouldn't be affordable.


One's income dictates what's affordable.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Communism? Seriously? You obviously don't understand what communism really is. It's also insulting to call a man who fought for our country a communist.


First of all it wasn't directed at a person. The claim that we all agree to the price increase ( when really we are forced to agree to avoid penalty), is a communist act.

And I'm the one with the understanding issue. :nono2:


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

sigma1914 said:


> Huh? The only channel I listed was HBO. The channel is optional that you pay for or don't. We're all paying for channels in base packages we don't watch; that's how the business works.


You just said we chose the option to have HBO, PP, MRV. I have chosen not to have HBO but I have to pay the price increase anyways. I am pretty sure the base package increase is helping pay for Directv to carry HBO even though I don't subscribe to that channel. I also don't have MRV but I am sure that is included in the general base package increase also.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You can certainly drop the 3 listed freely.


What about my Genie and HD DVR, can I drop those for just NON DVR boxes to save on money?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> First of all it wasn't directed at a person. The claim that we all agree to the price increase ( when really we are forced to agree to avoid penalty), is a communist act.
> 
> And I'm the one with the understanding issue. :nono2:


Again, watch my fingers, I'm going to type slow. No one, I repeat, no one is forcing you to stay with DirecTV or any service provider. You have choices. You may not like your choices but they are available for you to take advantage of.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> Communists are people who have nothing and want to share it with everyone. No one is forcing you to agree with price increases and stay with DirecTV or any service provider. It's "your" choice.


Yes, when people are locked into a contract and Directv raises prices you have 2 options. Accept it or pay the cancellation fees. Sounds really fair doesn't it. *If they raise rates on you while under contract then they should give you the option to cancel without penalty* *or honor the pricing until your contract is up.*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> You just said we chose the option to have HBO, PP, MRV. I have chosen not to have HBO but I have to pay the price increase anyways. I am pretty sure the base package increase is helping pay for Directv to carry HBO even though I don't subscribe to that channel. I also don't have MRV but I am sure that is included in the general base package increase also.


There's a difference between being pretty sure and 100% correct. Given that you're merely stating your opinion.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Again, watch my fingers, I'm going to type slow. No one, I repeat, no one is forcing you to stay with DirecTV or any service provider. You have choices. You may not like your choices but they are available for you to take advantage of.


AGAIN NOT WITHOUT PENALTY!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> First of all it wasn't directed at a person. The claim that we all agree to the price increase ( when really we are forced to agree to avoid penalty), is a communist act.
> 
> And I'm the one with the understanding issue. :nono2:


You surely quoted him and countered his post as being communistic. Force is an incorrect tern, because you have an option. People under communism have no option.



damondlt said:


> What about my Genie and HD DVR, can I drop those for just NON DVR boxes to save on money?


You're now just trying and reaching for any excuse to be right. Yes, you can drop those.



omartinjordan said:


> You just said we chose the option to have HBO, PP, MRV. I have chosen not to have HBO but I have to pay the price increase anyways. I am pretty sure the base package increase is helping pay for Directv to carry HBO even though I don't subscribe to that channel. I also don't have MRV but I am sure that is included in the general base package increase also.


You're not paying for HBO, thus, saving money. You can assume all you want.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Communists are people who have nothing and want to share it with everyone..


THEY ARE FORCED!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> Yes, when people are locked into a contract and Directv raises prices you have 2 options. Accept it or pay the cancellation fees. Sounds really fair doesn't it. *If they raise rates on you while under contract then they should give you the option to cancel without penalty* *or honor the pricing until your contract is up.*


Oh come now. It's common knowledge that this world we live in is neither fair or perfect. Before you signed with DirecTV their terms and conditions were made available to you. Shame on you if you signed without reading them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> AGAIN NOT WITHOUT PENALTY!


But you knew that because your read the terms and conditions of your DirecTV contract before signing. :sure:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You surely quoted him and countered his post as being communistic. Force is an incorrect tern, because you have an option. People under communism have no option.
> 
> You're now just trying and reaching for any excuse to be right. Yes, you can drop those.


No I didn't !!!! Mysteryman didn't raise the prices. Directv did! and forced you to pay or pay to get out. Those are your choices!

Also you want to spout off we have choices , I am right cause your either paying to DOWNGRADE, paying a monthly increase, or paying to leave. So either way you are forced beyond your bounds.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> AGAIN NOT WITHOUT PENALTY!


Oh, the penalty we all agreed to when we chose to have the service? Don't make agreements you're not forced to make and be mad at the other party. You chose it; live with it or cancel and pay.

If someone came to you for a service and signed a contract with you saying they'll pay you $2,000 to do a service, then you did exactly what you agreed to do but your customer said sorry I'm only paying you $25. You wouldn't say ok this contract means nothing would you?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> But you knew that because your read the terms and conditions of your DirecTV contract before signing. :sure:


Yep, they also showed me a 24 month breakdown of the monthly price throughout my 24 month commitment. Guess what its $14 per month Higher then what was stated for my remainder 12 months.
I don't care if price is subject to change, Shouldn't apply to new customers signing up under a commitment for the first 24 months. So they flat out lied about their prices in the last 12 months! and added a Bogus RSN fee, and Raised the advanced receiver fee.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Oh, the penalty we all agreed to when we chose to have the service? Don't make agreements you're not forced to make and be mad at the other party. You chose it; live with it or cancel and pay.
> 
> If someone came to you for a service and signed a contract with you saying they'll pay you $2,000 to do a service, then you did exactly what you agreed to do but your customer said sorry I'm only paying you $25. You wouldn't say ok this contract means nothing would you?


I pay my Directv service in advance, Directv didn't do anything for me I didn't already pay for. And Directv still owns my equipment. Nice try though!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> No I didn't !!!! Mysteryman didn't raise the prices. Directv did! and forced you to pay or pay to get out. Those are your choices!
> 
> Also you want to spout off we have choices , I am right cause your either paying to DOWNGRADE, paying a monthly increase, or paying to leave. So either way you are forced beyond your bounds.


What's the cost to downgrade HBO? It's nothing. What's the cost to return advanced receivers to cut your bill? Again, it's nothing. What's the cost to cut the PP before the new rules? Nothing.

As for the "forced" choices; you AGREED to them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> No I didn't !!!! Mysteryman didn't raise the prices. Directv did! and forced you to pay or pay to get out. Those are your choices!
> 
> Also you want to spout off we have choices , I am right cause your either paying to DOWNGRADE, paying a monthly increase, or paying to leave. So either way you are forced beyond your bounds.


Again, you are wrong. DirecTV isn't forcing you to do anything. You have a variety of choices. Accept the price increase, lower your tier package, terminate use of extra receivers and TV's, downgrade to Cable or DISH, cut the cord and go with a OTA, do without TV altogether, write your Congressman. While you may not like any of them you do have a variety of choices at your disposal.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> What's the cost to downgrade HBO? It's nothing. What's the cost to return advanced receivers to cut your bill? Again, it's nothing. What's the cost to cut the PP before the new rules? Nothing.
> 
> As for the "forced" choices; you AGREED to them.


Genie for H25 $99
HR23 for H25 $99


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yep, they also showed me a 24 month breakdown of the monthly price throughout my 24 month commitment. Guess what its $14 per month Higher then what was stated for my remainder 12 months.
> I don't care if price is subject to change, Shouldn't apply to new customers signing up under a commitment for the first 24 months. So they flat out lied about their prices in the last 12 months! and added a Bogus RSN fee, and Raised the advanced receiver fee.


It doesn't matter if you care or not, you agreed to it. They didn't give you a price lock guarantee.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> , write your Congressman. While you may not like any of them you do have a variety of choices at your disposal.


How about ask Directv why Mike White can get a 200% pay increase, and I have to pay a 10% bill increase. Whom can I contact about that!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Genie for H25 $99
> HR23 for H25 $99


Where are these coming from?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> It doesn't matter if you care or not, you agreed to it. They didn't give you a price lock guarantee.


NO I didn't! I can't agree to something I can't see!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yep, they also showed me a 24 month breakdown of the monthly price throughout my 24 month commitment. Guess what its $14 per month Higher then what was stated for my remainder 12 months.
> I don't care if price is subject to change, Shouldn't apply to new customers signing up under a commitment for the first 24 months. So they flat out lied about their prices in the last 12 months! and added a Bogus RSN fee, and Raised the advanced receiver fee.


Did you read the terms and conditions of your DirecTV contract? Did you say to yourself before signing price increases shouldn't apply to me as a new customer. We both know what the answer is.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Where are these coming from?


Directv , I called about downgrading my system, and this is what was quoted!

What a deal!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> How about ask Directv why Mike White can get a 200% pay increase, and I have to pay a 10% bill increase. Whom can I contact about that!


The stockholders who likely agreed to give it to him for successfully continuing to grow the company.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Did you read the terms and conditions of your DirecTV contract? Did you say to yourself before signing price increases shouldn't apply to me as a new customer. We both know what the answer is.


$3-4 would have been acceptable, Not $14


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> NO I didn't! I can't agree to something I can't see!


You can't see the TOS?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> How about ask Directv why Mike White can get a 200% pay increase, and I have to pay a 10% bill increase. Whom can I contact about that!


Um, try asking Mike White.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> The stockholders who likely agreed to give it to him for successfully continuing to grow the company.


Yea the same ones at GM that needed a bail out!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> $3-4 would have been acceptable, Not $14


Drop 2 receivers you have and you'll save about $12. You have options, you just don't like them.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> You can't see the TOS?


Is the made up RSN fee in there?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> $3-4 would have been acceptable, Not $14


There's a reason for service providers needing contracts with their customers. There's also a reason the terms and conditions of those contracts are made available and should be read before signing. What you and others are doing is crying over spilt milk. Man up and take responsibility for yourself.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Drop 2 receivers you have and you'll save about $12. You have options, you just don't like them.


+1


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yea the same ones at GM that needed a bail out!


The car industry has done very well since then, but that's irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> There's a reason for service providers needing contracts with their customers. There's also a reason the terms and conditions of those contracts are made available and should be read before signing. What you and others are doing is crying over spilt milk. Man up and take responsibility for yourself.


I am. I don't want to pay $7.99 for a protection plan when I don't care about upgrade offers!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Is the made up RSN fee in there?


I don't know, but the stipulation that prices may change certainly is there.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> The car industry has done very well since then, but that's irrelevant to this discussion.


Yea once the government took over, how sad is that!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> I am. I don't want to pay $7.99 for a protection plan when I don't care about upgrade offers!


Then why all the fuss? :nono2:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I am. I don't want to pay $7.99 for a protection plan when I don't care about upgrade offers!


Oh, so you do have a choice? Exactly. Case closed. Thanks for proving us right.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Cause I'm tired of the increases and how they are always trying to make it look like it benefits us somehow. When it doesn't!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Oh, so you do have a choice? Exactly. Case closed. Thanks for proving us right.


 !rolling


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

The only thing that was proven here was the Protection plan had nothing to do with your upgrade to a Genie. Your lack of commitment did.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> There's a reason for service providers needing contracts with their customers. There's also a reason the terms and conditions of those contracts are made available and should be read before signing. What you and others are doing is crying over spilt milk. Man up and take responsibility for yourself.


I manned up and have been with them for 7 years. Out of contract now. I also manned up and called them out on their bullsh!t price increases and they gave me a discount to keep me. You seem to miss the point of this whole conversation.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

OH and that you 2 are the only Directv DBS talk members that welcome price increases!
!rolling !rolling !rolling :righton:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> I manned up and have been with them for 7 years. Out of contract now. I also manned up and called them out on their bullsh!t price increases and they gave me a discount to keep me. You seem to miss the point of this whole conversation.


When the Directv blinders are on, they miss a lot of stuff.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> OH and that you 2 are the only Directv DBS talk members that welcome price increases!
> !rolling !rolling !rolling :righton:


As usual, WRONG AGAIN! Welcome them? No. Accept them? Yes.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> The only thing that was proven here was the Protection plan had nothing to do with your upgrade to a Genie. Your lack of commitment did.


Look at my signature genius. Realistically I've had a 18 year commitment with DirecTV.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Genie for H25 $99
> HR23 for H25 $99


Just curious - did they say you would have to agree to a 2 year commitment to down grade your receivers as well?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> I manned up and have been with them for 7 years. Out of contract now. I also manned up and called them out on their bullsh!t price increases and they gave me a discount to keep me. You seem to miss the point of this whole conversation.


On the contrary I haven't. The bulk of the conversation is about people complaining about the terms and conditions of a contract they "willingly" signed with DirecTV and are now complaining about those terms and conditions they agreed to when they signed.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> Just curious - did they say you would have to agree to a 2 year commitment to down grade your receivers as well?


You already know that answer. Upon any new activation!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> OH and that you 2 are the only Directv DBS talk members that welcome price increases!
> !rolling !rolling !rolling :righton:


I don't care either way, because currently I can afford the luxury of pay TV. I live in this crazy world you seem unfamiliar with where we have choices and don't agree to things and later complain about them. Oh wait, you know the world because you CHOSE to not have the PP.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> The Protection Plan Upgrade is a win/win scenario. The customer wins by getting upgraded with a "new" receiver instead of waiting for their receiver to fail and be replaced with a used, refurbished receiver. DirecTV wins by saving on costs for service calls and locking in the customer with a two year commitment. It's a sound business move.


Its not a win/win for everyone. If I decide I want to swap my R22 for an official HD DVR i go from an owned R22 to a leased HRXX. I do not consider that a win/win.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> In reference to my post #182 my HR24-500 was failing. I was out of contract with DirecTV. I had two options. Stay out of contract and request a replacement HD DVR which would have been a used, refurbished HR24 or take advantage of the new Protection Plan Upgrade offer. Naturally I chose the latter. How was I fooled?


Well considering you probably could of got the same deal without the PP offer, I dont think it was that you got fooled as much as it is that you didn't have to pay $2 more a month to have that option if you have a good payment history and have a decent programming package.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Plus your remaining balance, what they will determine that is.
> the $1000 charge for unreturned equipment that goes into effect almost everytime before they even ship your boxes.
> 
> And the hassle of switching providers is already enough of a pain. Sorry I only have 2 choices after Directv. And sadly Directv is the best option, but not the best price. Just because a company is better then the rest doesn't mean they can and should be aloud to take atvantage of the customers when it comes to their commitments and prices.
> ...


While I agree there was not an upside for me with the PP, I will still carry it as I have mostly owned equipment and like having the ability to leave if I so choose. Sounds like you may want to get owned equipment as well and then you will not have this concern about fee's. Not ETF this way and no non returned equipment fee either. The only fee would be how ever much was pro-rated from that months bill.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> *That's not entirely true*. As I posted in post #182 my HR24-500 was upgraded with a new (not refurbished) Genie.


What wasnt entirely true about it? He said they are definately NOT only issuing new equipment. Meaning some new and some not. That appears to be right on track with what others are saying.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Volatility said:


> Just because one is out of a commitment does not mean they are eligible for a free upgrade. No just no. While not being in one can boost your chances, it goes by your account offers and your tenure with the company. I see customers all the time who don't have a commitment and can not get a free upgrade and I work in retention so yeah. Having the PP will help with this. G.sleeper is throwing out correct info sorry if you may not like it but doesn't change the fact the info is valid. BTW, their is a possibility they are going to phase out free equipment offers for existing customers anyways as this new PP can get you free equipment offers.


I would say if they have a good payment history and have a decent programming package and are out of contract, they should be able to get a good deal without the PP. If they pay late alot and or have the cheapest package and 1 receiver, then year probably not.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

joshjr said:


> What wasnt entirely true about it? He said they are definately NOT only issuing new equipment. Meaning some new and some not. That appears to be right on track with what others are saying.


After reading the e-mail DirecTV just sent me about the terms and conditions of the Protection Plan I now agree and stand corrected.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> You people are amazing. You make it very clear how unhappy you are with your DirecTV service but do nothing to change it. Switch providers! Downgrade to Cable or DISH. In many cases they will pick up the cost of breaking your contract with DirecTV. If you don't want to do that than cut the cord and use a OTA or do without TV altogether. It's not like you're powerless.


I am happy with DirecTV for the most part. I am not happy about paying $2 more a month for the PP that would not be an upgrade for me (leased equipment) but I dont dislike it enough to drop the PP (need it for owned equipment) and I love DirecTV. I do however understand that the PP is not great for everyone and the new increase is not beneficial for everyone. See my example below.

I live in a MPEG 4 only market. I have 1 DVR (owned) that is not a HD DVR. If and when my R22 dies, under the PP I should get a HRXX to replace it and it will be owned too. Why would I use a free upgrade to swap it when I would go from an owned R22 to a leased HRXX? I already have a HR34 so there is not much else I could get from them other than just an additional HD DVR. I already have 15 tuners so I dont need another DVR either. So again, while I love DirecTV, I am not overly happy that I will be paying an additional $2 a month for something that really does not help me out. I understand that I have the option to get a new (to me at least) recever/DVR but that is not comforting to me or worth it really. For others that do not mind a lease or that do not have owned equipment I could see the upside. I would also see the upside if I could swap my owned R22 for a owned something else that was considered an upgrade. They could restrict it to once every two years there would just be no commitment and they are not willing to do that. To me that does not say that DirecTV cares about me. Maybe they shouldn't since they are in the business to make money.

In the end I will pay the $2 as it is worth it to keep replacing owned equipment for owned equipment but that is about it. I have had several receivers swapped from owned HR20's to owned brand new HR24's. Cant complain. It is what it is and I choose to pay it for now.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

damondlt said:


> So are cell phones and electricity. But almost every American has both, along with TV service! Doesn't mean they shouldn't be affordable.


We all have cars too but not all cars are affordable. There is a line each person has to draw for themselves.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

damondlt said:


> No I didn't !!!! Mysteryman didn't raise the prices. Directv did! and forced you to pay or pay to get out. Those are your choices!
> 
> Also you want to spout off we have choices , I am right cause your either paying to DOWNGRADE, paying a monthly increase, or paying to leave. So either way you are forced beyond your bounds.


Alot of things in life are not fair. My parents purchased a iPhone 4S with Verizon in October and 2 months ago our area launched 4G but the iPhone 4S is not compatible. My parents are now stuck with the 4S for the life of the contract. If they want the 4G speeds they have ot pay near $700 to get an iPhone 5. They were told that they didnt know 4G was about to launch there. That is BS. Someone knew and they were working on that tower for some time before it launched. Regardless, it is what it is.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

joshjr said:


> Well considering you probably could of got the same deal without the PP offer, I dont think it was that you got fooled as much as it is that you didn't have to pay $2 more a month to have that option if you have a good payment history and have a decent programming package.


For the record I have a 18 year unblemished record with DirecTV. The few discrepancies I've experienced with DirecTV were always settled to my satisfaction. I subscribe to Premier, HD Extra Pack, MLB Extra Innings, NFL Sunday Ticket and have the Premier Protection Plan. I can well afford these luxuries.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

joshjr said:


> I am happy with DirecTV for the most part. I am not happy about paying $2 more a month for the PP that would not be an upgrade for me (leased equipment) but I dont dislike it enough to drop the PP (need it for owned equipment) and I love DirecTV. I do however understand that the PP is not great for everyone and the new increase is not beneficial for everyone. See my example below.
> 
> I live in a MPEG 4 only market. I have 1 DVR (owned) that is not a HD DVR. If and when my R22 dies, under the PP I should get a HRXX to replace it and it will be owned too. Why would I use a free upgrade to swap it when I would go from an owned R22 to a leased HRXX? I already have a HR34 so there is not much else I could get from them other than just an additional HD DVR. I already have 15 tuners so I dont need another DVR either. So again, while I love DirecTV, I am not overly happy that I will be paying an additional $2 a month for something that really does not help me out. I understand that I have the option to get a new (to me at least) recever/DVR but that is not comforting to me or worth it really. For others that do not mind a lease or that do not have owned equipment I could see the upside. I would also see the upside if I could swap my owned R22 for a owned something else that was considered an upgrade. They could restrict it to once every two years there would just be no commitment and they are not willing to do that. To me that does not say that DirecTV cares about me. Maybe they shouldn't since they are in the business to make money.
> 
> In the end I will pay the $2 as it is worth it to keep replacing owned equipment for owned equipment but that is about it. I have had several receivers swapped from owned HR20's to owned brand new HR24's. Cant complain. It is what it is and I choose to pay it for now.


I agree the Protection Plan is not for everyone. What I disagree with is people calling it a rip off and DirecTV greed without a ounce of support to back their claim. It's one thing for someone to voice their opinion. It's another when they are attempting to voice their opinion as fact.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> I agree the Protection Plan is not for everyone. What I disagree with is people calling it a rip off and DirecTV greed without a ounce of support to back their claim. It's one thing for someone to voice their opinion. It's another when they are attempting to voice their opinion as fact.


I am glad you said that, so in my case where the upgrade is counterproductive, do you still consider it beneficial for me to use it? Since the plan itself does not offer me much more then I currently get should I be happy about the $2 price increase? Don't you think if they could offer something for customers that own equipment to make everyone happy and make it worth the increase? I understand I am in the minority of people that really do not benefit from the current improvements but I can not help but wonder why they did not look out for those of use that have owned equipment.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Alot of things in life are not fair. My parents purchased a iPhone 4S with Verizon in October and 2 months ago our area launched 4G but the iPhone 4S is not compatible. My parents are now stuck with the 4S for the life of the contract. If they want the 4G speeds they have ot pay near $700 to get an iPhone 5. They were told that they didnt know 4G was about to launch there. That is BS. Someone knew and they were working on that tower for some time before it launched. Regardless, it is what it is.


They could sell their 4s for a good chuck of change to dang near cover the $700.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> They could sell their 4s for a good chuck of change to dang near cover the $700.


I proposed that to them but my parents are new to smartphones and thought that was a lot of hassle. I agree.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I agree the Protection Plan is not for everyone. What I disagree with is people calling it a rip off and DirecTV greed without a ounce of support to back their claim. It's one thing for someone to voice their opinion. It's another when they are attempting to voice their opinion as fact.


You mean like yourself !
No one claimed protection plan is a rip off the Extra $2 increase is!

You claim as fact the reason you got a Genie from a regular HR is all because of your protection plan. Well that's not proven, you took an upgrade offer.

If your protection plan had anything to do with your equipment swap, you wouldn't be in a 24 month commitment because of it. You took an Upgrade.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> You mean like yourself !
> No one claimed protection plan is a rip off the Extra $2 increase is!
> 
> You claim as fact the reason you got a Genie from a regular HR is all because of your protection plan. Well that's not proven, you took an upgrade offer.
> ...


Don't you ever get tired of being wrong? :nono2: I clearly stated I took advantage of the Protection Plan Upgrade Offer in post #182. For the record there was also a message in my DirecTV account stating I was eligible for a equipment upgrade under the Protection Plan. As for you saying the $2.00 increase being a rip off, that is merely your "opinion" and nothing more.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> For the record I have a 18 year unblemished record with DirecTV. The few discrepancies I've experienced with DirecTV were always settled to my satisfaction. I subscribe to Premier, HD Extra Pack, MLB Extra Innings, NFL Sunday Ticket and have the Premier Protection Plan. I can well afford these luxuries.


Wow. How many more times are you going to tell us that you make lots of money. Does it make you feel good to talk about it?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> Wow. How many more times are you going to tell us that you make lots of money. Does it make you feel good to talk about it?


And how many times are you going to voice your displeasure with DirecTV's business practice? I'm convinced it makes you feel good to complain about it.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> And how many times are you going to voice your displeasure with DirecTV's business practice? I'm convinced it makes you feel good to complain about it.


It does. My spouse and I make enough money that it's a mear drop in the bucket but we have money because I don't waste it by letting people or companies screw me over.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> It does. My spouse and I make enough money that it's a mear drop in the bucket but we have money because I don't waste it by letting people or companies screw me over.


And of course you can back it up with facts rather than opinions that DirecTV is screwing people over? :sure:


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

When the company is getting record profits and prices keep increasing for people that still have older equipment I call that getting screwed.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> When the company is getting record profits and prices keep increasing for people that still have older equipment I call that getting screwed.


What's so wrong about a company making money? Those with older stuff can cancel if it's costing too much or upgrade.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Not as amazing as you other people who bow down to a price increase LOL! That's Priceless!
> 
> We are not unhappy with the service, we are getting unhappy with the cost of the service!


When the price increase equals some of the others like fuel that will jump 10 percent in 40 minutes or like in the case here with the sewer bill with a average of 18 percent every 7 months then I will worry about it. Until then it ain't worth the effort. We get the service that was promised, don't give a ra about any sports channels. Given the cost comparison between service and cost, it ranks way down on the list of price vs service.

If I did not like the price vs service I would leave, have done it before and will do it again if the needs require it. Have left many a service because I felt it was priced to high, I spend the total cost of my monthly directv bill in one dinner and show with my wife, if I take the kids it is 2 months worth of directv bills.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> When the company is getting record profits and prices keep increasing for people that still have older equipment I call that getting screwed.


First of all I find nothing wrong with DirecTV making record profits. As I have stated profits are the name of the game in the business world. I'd be concerned if they were in the red. As for the people who have older equipment, as long as that equipment is fully functional then they are getting what they are paying for. Everyone has a want for the newest equipment but that doesn't mean they're entitled.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> It does. My spouse and I make enough money that it's a mear drop in the bucket but we have money because I don't waste it by letting people or companies screw me over.


Interesting...it's a drop in the bucket, yet you said here that you've been delinquent with payments...



omartinjordan said:


> I have gotten emails sometimes that it's past due but I have always paid it immediately. The only thing I have gotten from them is a free upgrade to the hr 20 in 2008.


You've been trying for freebies, and threatening to cancel since March. What's the hold up?


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

If you would continue reading my post you would see where I called and received discounts to compete with dish. If received a couple emails that said your bill is due and I have always logged on and paid it. Usually when I have been traveling on business and haven't been home to do it. They offered me the the genie completely for free but to me it's not worth signing up for another 2 years when they keep raising and adding fees here and there. You guys can continue to confess your love for directv and that's fine but the constant increases are getting old. They just try to spin it that you are gaining something out of it when you are not. Don't piss on me and tell me it's raining.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> First of all I find nothing wrong with DirecTV making record profits. As I have stated profits are the name of the game in the business world. I'd be concerned if they were in the red. As for the people who have older equipment, as long as that equipment is fully functional then they are getting what they are paying for. Everyone has a want for the newest equipment but that doesn't mean they're entitled.


So, if I am not receiving new equipment or more channels then what exactly am I paying for when they raise my rates for my package? I can understand an increase every couple years but this just keeps on going.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

omartinjordan said:


> If you would continue reading my post you would see where I called and received discounts to compete with dish. If received a couple emails that said your bill is due and I have always logged on and paid it. Usually when I have been traveling on business and haven't been home to do it. They offered me the the genie completely for free but to me it's not worth signing up for another 2 years when they keep raising and adding fees here and there. You guys can continue to confess your love for directv and that's fine but the constant increases are getting old. They just try to spin it that you are gaining something out of it when you are not. Don't piss on me and tell me it's raining.


When you sign a contract with a service provider like DirecTV it clearly states under the terms of agreement what you'll be receiving for the length of that agreement. So unless that agreement includes freebies and upgrades all bets are off.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You know all those channels you watch? They wouldn't be there without customers paying, and channel owners are wanting more money. And you said the bills were past due, not due.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> When you sign a contract with a service provider like DirecTV it clearly states under the terms of agreement what you'll be receiving for the length of that agreement. So unless that agreement includes freebies and upgrades all bets are off.


Correct. All bets are off that I won't switch when my discounts run out also. I might consider another 2 years if they could offer a price lock for that time but that will never happen.


----------



## omartinjordan (Mar 25, 2013)

sigma1914 said:


> You know all those channels you watch? They wouldn't be there without customers paying, and channel owners are wanting more money. And you said the bills were past due, not due.


I really don't know. I just got sever emails that said your bill is due. Could have said past due. If so, it couldn't have been more than a day because I paid immediately. Must be ok or they wouldn't have offered the genie for free with no shipping charge. I refuse to get swindled into their auto bill pay. I have read the horror stories on that also.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

omartinjordan said:


> I really don't know. I just got sever emails that said your bill is due. Could have said past due. If so, it couldn't have been more than a day because I paid immediately. Must be ok or they wouldn't have offered the genie for free with no shipping charge. I refuse to get swindled into their auto bill pay. I have read the horror stories on that also.


There's horror stories of everything on the internet, it's hard living in a bubble if horror stories on the internet deter you. Who's going to get online & post how auto pay hasn't been an issue?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Autopay hasn't been an issue!


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

joshjr said:


> I would say if they have a good payment history and have a decent programming package and are out of contract, they should be able to get a good deal without the PP. If they pay late alot and or have the cheapest package and 1 receiver, then year probably not.


Exactly. 
Just because you are out of a commitment doesn't mean you are elligible for a free upgrade as damondlt

is stating because of the reasons you gave. And other account history reasonings.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

damondlt said:


> The only thing that was proven here was the Protection plan had nothing to do with your upgrade to a Genie. Your lack of commitment did.


Same assumption with no proof. Please provide facts as to how the agreement has anything to do with free offers. You have been on this forum long enough to read someone gets a great deal so others call in and do not. Some people get free offers under agreement and other do not when they are out of agreement. You believe something but have nothing to go on to prove it is fact.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> Same assumption with no proof. . You believe something but have nothing to go on to prove it is fact.


Why should I be different then anyone else here.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Why should I be different then anyone else here.


Sheep will be sheep. I can understand the frustration and it's always good to vent. With the understanding that you agreed to their terms and conditions when signing the agreement, the venting should only go so far.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

dennisj00 said:


> Autopay hasn't been an issue!


 !rolling


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

For some people the new Enhanced Protection Plan isn't much use, at least for right now. When they have a new receiver come out and you call to get one and get quoted $348 installed, you may wish you had it. I see this thread resurfacing in that time, or at least some of the posts.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

omartinjordan said:


> I am pretty sure the base package increase is helping pay for Directv to carry HBO even though I don't subscribe to that channel.


Seriously?! How did you come up with that?

So last year Viacom wanted to increase their content charges be 33%. D* didn't settle on that but they also didn't hike their costs to match. And this was Viacom alone, not even talking about cost increases from sports.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't think of a single thing they could offer me for another contract short of cutting my bill in half...


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

242424 said:


> I can't think of a single thing they could offer me for another contract short of cutting my bill in half...


 Sounds like you're very content with your equipment. I'm in the same boat in that aspect.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay, the bickering is over. This thread has played out for now.

Mike


----------

